# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  ملف طلب الزبونات ال 17( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية)

## احتاجك..

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب الايجار ( لاعتباره من المستعمل).

- الطلب يكون من تاجرات المنتدى فقط, ليس البحث عن اماكن البيع..

- يمنع طلب المحرمات بما فيها مناسبات اعياد الميلاد او الاغاني ...... الخ

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## خوافي القلب

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يسعدلي صباحكم مساكم بكل خير 



بغيت آخذ أغراض حق اربيعتي 
بتكون هديه مني الها ، ويالسه ادور اشيا 
تكون غريبه وتحبها بس طبعا هالاشيا ماظن القاها ب سهوله 
وانا ماعندي حد يوديني كل يوم السوق وويين ما ابا 
ف لو وحده تقدر تساعدني من التاجرات وتوفرلي الاشيا
اللي اباها ، مب شرط كلهم ع الاقل واحد منهم 


ابا شرات هالقميص ، هو متوفر ف محل forever 21 
بس للاسف وين بقدر اوصله -_-" 
انزين ابا يكون مقاسه M او L 

صورة مخالفة

وبسسعر معقول 

او مثل ها 



المهم بكون عليه علم بريطانيا ~.~"


الشي الثاني ، بغيت هالشنطه 





هالنعال وايد عايبني ولو القى شراته زين 
واذا شي شراته بس الرسوم غير عادي مب مشكله 



ابا مخدات عليها علم بريطانيا >> ادري ذليتكم ب بريطانيا بس شو اسوي هي جي تحب p= 
مثل اللي فالصوره وعادي لو يكونن غير شوي 



وابا شرات هالقميص 





اتمنى وحده من التاجرات توفرلي ولو واحد من الاشيا 
وبسسعر معقوول 

اترياكم =)*

----------


## MOON_AD

فستان للبنوتات سن 6 شهور مع كامل ملحقاته

----------


## عالية الغالية

سوع ولاديه بسعر معقول 



اي باد 2 بسعر معقول ويديد غير مستعمل 



بدل لبنوته عمرها 4 شهور مع الجوتي وربطة الشعر 





^________^

----------


## ensana

مطلوووب شلق........اللي عندها يا ليت تراسلني عالخاص..........

----------


## Ms.3wash

اللي تقدر توفر لي النظارات الكورية .. 

ابغي بوتات بس بدون كعب او كعب خفيف ..

----------


## جورية عمر

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااليت الي تعرف شي عن القطعه الي تركب فالاوتي عسب ماتحرق الملابس

ادكر في وحده كانت تبيعها فالمنتدى 

بلييييييييييييز ضروريي بغيتها الي تعرف شي عنها رساله خاصه ماعليكم امررر

----------


## سيدرة

> مطلوووب شلق........اللي عندها يا ليت تراسلني عالخاص..........


مى تووووووووو

----------


## fifi_girl

خــواتي ابا حد يسويلي كب كيك  :Frown:  يكون طعمه حلوووووو اهم شئ  :Big Grin:  و الشكل مرتب مش مال اي شئ  :Frown: 
و الكريمة ماتكوون شكر واايد  :Frown:  


لأن باجر أختي عندها عزيييمة و تبا الكب كيك باجر  :Frown: 
يـــزااااهـــا الله خير الي بتساعدني ^^
أشكرها الصراحة  :Smile:  ..

----------


## الدنيا كلها

الله يخليكم مطلوووووووووووووب ضروري محل للايجار او البيع في دبي او الشارقه او عجمان من 100 ل 200 الف فقط

----------


## um-beereg3

لصقات كررررست بلييييز بآآآسررع وقت

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

مطلوووووووووووب نعل عزكن الله بس تكون اشكال يديده وحلوه
وشنطه لندن

----------


## i.Licious

تآجرآت بليز .. ابا شغاب شانيل + اسوارة ديور 

( أصليــــــآت ) // مآبآ تقليد !!

----------


## full options

مقص الحف ضروووري

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

قباضات كيرلي الوان زياده
جلابيات للبيت سعرهن معقول 
عبايا وساع لمن وزنهم فوق ال 100

----------


## غاية الضوء

شباصااات. وأطواااق وقباضات بالجملة

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عباة فنانة وغريبة

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي ماكينة لف ورق العنب لاهنتووو

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي بجايم ماركة جاب 

لبنوته بعمر 6 شهور

----------


## أم الخليفي

منوه من التاجرات اللي تسوي ستكرات الحنا

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى كريم ماجيك الاصلي مع صابونته مع لوشن ماجيك للتبيظ 

والخدمه سلم وستلم مع سعر حلو

وهاي صورهم


http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploa...2812617041.jpg

http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploa...2812617042.jpg


مرحب

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بناااااااااااااااااااااات منوووووووو فيييكن تبييييييييييييع زيت جنين القمح من وادي النحل...الاصلي...
ومنوو تقدر توفره لي..؟؟

----------


## Madam Abboud

منو من التاجرات عندها قمصان طويلة

----------


## يالحظ ركز شوي

ابا عباه للاعراس والمناسبات ....

----------


## أم ريمو

ماكينة عين الجمل الاصلية 

الالمانية رجاءا ما ابغى الصيني

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

كريم ماجيك الاصلي مع صابونته

----------


## شمس الاشواق

اريد شنط اسعارها اتكون 100 و شي
بس الي اتبيع اريدها اتكون داخل الامارات 
الي اتبيع يا ريت اتكلمني على الخاص
للان في وحدة تاجرة اتبيع بس كل ما اطلب منها او اكلمها ما اترد علي شكلها ما تبي اتبيع
للان مرتين طالبة منها و طنشتني الله ايسامحها

----------


## uae_student

في تاجره تبيع جوارب ع شكل جوتي للاطفال في بوكس ب١٥٠ درهم تراسلني ضروووووووووووري

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي بغيت الفتمين حق الشعر لتغذيته شرات الكبسولات تستخدم بعد غشيل الشعر

----------


## hamda.liwaa

خواتي منو تبيع تاتو الييلمع جليتر

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنآآآت بغييت شورت سليم اند ليفت

----------


## um.danh

بنوتات أبا وحده اتسوي توزيعات قرآن الكريم ومغلف بشكل حلو حق النيو بيبي

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

أبغي جواتي ونعول من أمريكا

----------


## فوآغي

منو اتبيــع المشقر الشفــاف اللي بـ 30 


اللي عندها تراسلني عالخااااااص

ابغي الحجم الكبير

----------


## عنا عمري

السلام عليكم

بغيت تي شيرت علم بريطانيا
وبعد نعال فلات علم بريطانيا 

ووو بغيت حد يرسم ع التيشيرتات يعني يكتب كلام وحركات حلوه

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

بـاكيــج عرايــس كامل : حجز فندق + ترتيب الغرفه بالورود والشموع الخ ...

----------


## ازهار الكرز

ممكن لستة ارقام حريم يسون مفارش للمواليد والام بليز

في عضوات ماجزات ياريت تقوللي منو وتعطوني ارقامهم بليز خلال هاليومين

----------


## أم مـﻫاري✿,,

ممكن اعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيع غشوة الثلاث طبقات ضروري

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أرييددَ الرججَل الخششبيُ للتصصويرَ : )

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي عطر بريتني بسعر مناسب والدفع سلم استلم 

heddin *Fantasy* 

 

mednight *Fantasy* 



Circus *Fantasy*

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عباااااة وفستان بربري لبنوته( 3 شهور)

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا أحجز فندق بس أبا التاجرة اللي كانت ترتب الغرف تراسلني
او اي تاجرة ثانية تروم ترتيبي الغرفة فالفندق وتكون أسعارها مناسبة مب ضو

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى شي يخليني اصير حلوه حلوه حلوه^_^ ابى ويهي ينور ومساماتي تسكر والهالات تخوززززززز ..
وتتفح بشرتي ( مع الظمان لهالشي ياما طيرت فلوسي ))

----------


## _رجاها_

بدي سي دي تمارين رياضية 


ممكن؟؟

----------


## Attractive ~

بنات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز منو عندها او تقدر توفرلي شيله منغده او الشيل الخفيفه الي تنحط فوق البرقع 

اترياكن بليز خواتي وبسعر حلو

----------


## منذريه^_^

منوووو تبيع او تقدر توفري شنط بنوتات حق العيد
لو كان كروشيه مب مشكله

----------


## فجر النواعم

أبا أحجز فندق بس أبا التاجرة اللي كانت ترتب الغرف تراسلني
او اي تاجرة ثانية تروم ترتيبي الغرفة فالفندق وتكون أسعارها مناسبة مب ضو

----------


## asoola55

مرحبا عزيزاتي بغيت اسوي توزيعات مميزه بعني مآ ابا اقلام وميداليات هاي اشياء تقليدئه. 
ابا شيء يديد 
مثلا شموع. كرستالات هالاشياء يعني
وابا احط على هالتوزيعات شعار
فاللي تقدر تسويلي. ترد علي 
لاني اباهم ضروري

----------


## غنـوجيّـهْ

آلسـلآم عليكم و آلرحمـه ،،
بغيت حد يوفرلــي ،، آلجلكوز و آلجلسرين للحلويآت
وهذي صورهم من موضوع حبيبتنآآآ شوكلآتــه 3>

آلجلكوز ،




آلجلسرين ،




ضروري لآنــي تعبت وآنآآ آدووورهم ^^!

----------


## $مزون$

ابغي ديودرانت من مجموعة اورينتال برنسس 

بس ابغي غير الجاردينيا

----------


## العطر

تاجرات بوظبي لو سمحتوا

في شاي اسمه kankunis herb tea

ينباع في سوبر ماركت البيت الاخضر اللي عدال كنتاكي

منو تقدر تشتريلي وتوصلي اياه مع عمولة معقولة لها

ياليت تراسلني على الخاص باقرب وقت

وبطرشلها صورة العلبة على الخاص

----------


## كاشونة

بغيت رابط التاجرة الي تبيع مناكير اسلامي

----------


## ملاك 2020

خواتي منو تقدر توفري بدي دانتيل بنفسجي غامج قياس لارج ياليت تتواصل وياي

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد وحده من التاجرات توفرلي قمصان أم اند أمز من دبي 
إلي تقدرلي ترأسلني و لها عمولة 
و شكرااا

----------


## بطله

منو التاجره الى تبيع شيل الصفوه 

ضرورى

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

مطلوووووب لبس الصلاة لبنوته عمرها ثلاث لاربع سنوات + مطلووب سكني جينز بالوان مختلفه الوردي والسماوي وجي بليززز ضروووري

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنآت بغيت عبي سآدة بقصآت أو فيهـآ شغل خفيف بس أسود

و سمممبل

و بأسعآر معقولة

----------


## princcea tear

هلا حبوبات
عاد أنا بغيت ليقنزات استرج ... قطن
طويل...قصير
ذهبي و فضي و أسود الميتالك ( خاصة )
و كل الالوان الموجوده عندكم ... الانواع اللي عندكم


و سكيني جينز أسود و أزرق ( اللي يكون ع الجسم )
و كل الالوان الموجودة عندكم ...وردي...سماوي...احمر .........الخ
بغيت الصور و الاسعار

----------


## ام المزيون

ابي عدسات 

ابي سعر حلوو ورخيص

----------


## بطله

ابغي ديودرانت من مجموعة اورينتال برنسس

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

بنات اباجلابيه سمبل حق العيد يعني. جاهزه والسعر مقبول
وابا. هباه حلوه حق العيد بعد

( يديد)

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

> أبا أحجز فندق بس أبا التاجرة اللي كانت ترتب الغرف تراسلني
> او اي تاجرة ثانية تروم ترتيبي الغرفة فالفندق وتكون أسعارها مناسبة مب ضو




^________^ وانا كمان^_________^

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا أحجز فندق بس أبا التاجرة اللي كانت ترتب الغرف تراسلني
> او اي تاجرة ثانية تروم ترتيبي الغرفة فالفندق وتكون أسعارها مناسبة مب ضو


اترياااااااا

----------


## محنية روايبها

بنات أبا حد يبيع استكرات حنا

----------


## asoola55

مرحباً خواتيمها بغيت اسوي مفاجأة حق زوجي يوم العيد 
للمشكله ماعندي افكار
وخاطري اسوي شي مميز وبتغليف راقي وهديه مميزه
ميزانيتي تقريبا 3000 درهم
ما أبا كيك 
أبا ورد وهديه مغلقه في بوكس راقي وكبير

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا فتميانات لشعر تدهن بعد غسل الشعر لتغذيه الشعر 

وهذي الصوره :

----------


## أم عزوة

خواتي بغيت حد يبيع ستكرات حنا حلوة بليييز

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي ابا لعبه لوفي هذي الرسوم المتحركة هذي صورته ابا لعبه

----------


## فوآغي

منو تبيع نعول بيت

مثل جي

----------


## مذله

ابا تاجره تبيع اجهززره رياااضيييه ضرروووري

----------


## ملكة العرب

ابغي اقماع التزيين 

بسعر معقول

----------


## only U

تاجرات منو تبيع نفس هالاستايل او تقدر توفرهن ,,, بوقت مناسب على الاقل عقب العيد للمدرسه

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

منو توفر لي كريم المسامات الياباني بليز

http://m002.*******.com/********/up/...9290992266.jpg

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

تــآآآجراات ابي شنط للكليه والمدارس وتكون ع الموضة وحلوة .. ابيهن بو سيــر طوييل

والمهــم يكفون لللآآآب والكتب ...

بلييييييييييييز اترياااكم

----------


## خوافي القلب

ابا نفسس هالكوووب 




واذا الحجم غير عادي عندي اهم شي علييه العلم

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

تــآآآجراات ابي شنط للكليه والمدارس وتكون ع الموضة وحلوة .. ابيهن بو سيــر طوييل

والمهــم يكفون لللآآآب والكتب ...

وبغيت ستاند مال المكياااااج البلاستيك او الزجااااجي 
ضرووووري

----------


## مناكير فوشية

منو التاجرة الي تطلب من النت و تاخذ عموله 50 درهم 
عنود الحب جنه اسمها ؟ 
بليييز راسليني ضروري ^_^

----------


## unique A

ابي تاجره تفصل جلابيات دانتيل للمربيات 

^^

----------


## cat-girl

ابا وحده توفر لي نفس هالنظاره

----------


## dxb-bride

منو عندها اشيا غريبه وحلوه للعيد 

للزينه او لزينه السويتات والحلويات 

طريقه يديده للتقديم وشكرا

----------


## غروب المنصوري

> تــآآآجراات ابي شنط للكليه والمدارس وتكون ع الموضة وحلوة .. ابيهن بو سيــر طوييل
> 
> والمهــم يكفون لللآآآب والكتب ...



نفس الطلب بلييز...

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى التاجره اسمها ام الزهراء او بنت الزهراء اللي تبيع خلطات ^^

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

بغيت هالشنط فديتكن وبأسعار مقبووله ومابي اللي تبالغ باسعارهم ..







بليييز ضروووري

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا أحجز فندق بس أبا التاجرة اللي كانت ترتب الغرف تراسلني
او اي تاجرة ثانية تروم ترتيبي الغرفة فالفندق وتكون أسعارها مناسبة مب ضو

----------


## شمس الاشواق

منو من التاجرات الي داخل الامارات اتبيع آجار همبا لذييذ وفريش من الهند مباشرة نفس الي في الصورة



والي عندها ما اريد اتبالغ في السعر على اجار غرشته صغيرة
اريد سعر مقبول

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى جهاز الليزر المنزلي لازالة الشعر الزائد وبسعر مناسب

----------


## nooralsham

السلام عليكم
خواتي بغيت مدس وشنطه لبيبي بنت تكون راقيه وحليوة وكيوت
أباهم للعيد 
فبليز اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور والأسعارعالخاص وبأسرع وقت

والتاجرة أم ررريم ياريت تردين على رسايلي

----------


## غلايH

ابغي تاجرة توفر لي بزمات بناتية حلووووووة

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت سكارف حلوو وخفيف 
لون بني
سعر حلو

----------


## ضنى الشوق

بناات بغييت مروحة اللابتووب ضروري..

وسمعت عن قلم ابيض للمناسبات يرتب الحواجب بدون قص ولا تشقير

----------


## ظبيه الشحي

تاجرتنا 

اللي توفر لي جهاز السونا المنزلي جزاها الله خير

اباااه ضروري

----------


## Nwaaarey

مرحبا. خواتي. بغيت نافوره الشوكلت. الى عندها بليز تتواصل معايه

----------


## pwincess *

السلام عليييكم 

بغيت شنطة سودة [IMG][/IMG]

نفس هاي تكون عـ ينب , بس سادة و اكبر تنفع للمدرسة 

و ابا اسوي تطريز عليها اسم بالابيض 

:"""""""""( خاطري

----------


## ~ كلي فخر~

اباا خيووط الأساااااااور اللي يستخدمونهآا جي



لأني احب استخدم الصوف و اباا ادمج الصوف مع هذه الخيووط

اللي تروم توفر لي اللوان تراسلني وبسعر حلو

----------


## um-beereg3

لصقات كررررست بلييييز بآآآسررع وقت


+


الحـلويـات والـككـاوات الـنادره

----------


## أم شهد2010

ماكيييينةلف ورق العنب ضروري خواتي

----------


## ضنى الشوق

بنات بلييز بغيت شغاباات طواال
ويكونن حلواات
عندي عررس وبغيت ضرووري..

----------


## sameed

السلام عليكم .. 
بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9780

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى كريم يشد لي المسام .. ويشيل الهالات السوداء ويعطيني نظاره فوق ماتتصوروها

----------


## عصفورة راك

السلام عليكم 
غالياتي بغيت استكرات الحنا الكبار الي يسونها البنات في المطابع

----------


## wafa123

فساتين بنات من عمر 8_10 للعيد وتكون وسيعه شوي يعني عريضه من عند الخصر

----------


## أم شهد2010

ماكينةعين الجمل لاقل سعر ممكن

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا أطري كيكة لأمريكا فالعيد
التاجرة اللي تطرش هالسوالف تتواصل وياي برابط موضوعها ما فيني ادور

----------


## ام المزيون

بنات بغيت اسكارفات بسرررررررررررررررعه بليز

----------


## بطله

شيل الصفوه !!!!!!!

منو التاجره الى تبيعهم 

ضرورى

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

دريسات إسترتش 
دريسات قطن

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابا تاجرات تصوير اطرشلها الفساتين و اتصورلي باحتراف

بسعر معقول

----------


## بنت الاقصى

تاجراتنا العزيزات .. مين تقدر توفرلي هالعطر بسعر معقول قبل العيد

----------


## Um Ro0oz

ابا ملابس بنوتات لسن سنه وحده بسرعه بلييز

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى جهاز الليزر المنزلي

----------


## ست_الستات

السلام عليكم
بليز بغيت تحاميل و صابونة الفيرجن الاصليه

----------


## لمياء دبي

بغيت ستكرات الحنا

----------


## ام حمدوه

بوكسات توزيعات راقيه . ١٥ حبه بس

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بنااااااااات منووو تقدر توفر لي هالنشااااافه..او منو تعرف وحده تبيييعها..وبسعر حلو.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=iTj7NHs4XzE

----------


## ظبية النت

هلا ابغي حد يوفرلي زيت اللوز ^^

----------


## عواشهـ

اباا مفرش نفاس لولد جااااهز و السعر ما يتعدى الالف درهم.. مع المحقات طبعا..

----------


## Miss banadol

مرحبآ

منو تقدر توفرلي أسآور الطآقه هذه



ع الخاآآآآآآآص بلييز

----------


## أم_جاسم

:55:   :55:   :55: مســـاء الخيـــر للجميع  :55:   :55:   :55: 


بنات منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالبسكوت بو فنجان اللي داخلة جوكلي؟؟  :12 (27): 



اتمنى انكم تساعدوني  :12 (55):

----------


## دماار

بنات الي تقدر اتوف لي نعال و انتو بكرامه زايز 42 او 43 و اتكون موديلاتهم حلوه و افلات .. اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي

بغيت قمصان شيفونات ساده فكتوريه لون بيج ولا فوشي او ذهبي هاي نك وربطات تحت على صوب ، الي تقدر تساعدني ولا تبيع ، ياليت تراسلني عالخاص ضرووووري

----------


## خوافي القلب

ابا مثل هالشنطه 
منو تقدر توفرلي ياها وبسسعر مناسب 



اذا شفت السعر وايد اوك احتمال آخذ هنتيين منهم 

بلييز اترياا

----------


## قطوة العين

منووو تقدر تووفر لي ملاااابس بيبي بوي لعمر سنة ونص تكون راقية وحلوة وكشخة

----------


## نخوبه

بلييييز ابااا وحدة تطلبلي من موووووووووووووووووووقع 

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييزز

----------


## ايشوووت

ابا قفص ... ابا قفص ... ابا قفص 

ضرووووووري بس مب مال طيووووووور مال هدايا

----------


## MSMS

جلابيه او مغربيه راقيه تكون مافيها الوان وااايد شي ناعم وكلاس للعيد
او فستان بنفس المواصفات السابقه 

والتوصيل عن طريق الامبوست خلال يومين لان مابقى شي على العيد 

اتمنى احصل طلبيتي ؟؟ اتريا رسايلكم على الخاص..

----------


## فجيره

ابا خلطه تبيض بليز يا التاجرات الله يخليكم اباها صدق تبيض وماتقشر ويهي يعني مب قويه لاني بعد كم اسابيع برد الجامعه 

اللهم ابا خلطه حلوه وصدق صدق تبيض يعني بذمة التاجره وهذا رمضان

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

تــآآآجراات ابي شنط للكليه والمدارس وتكون ع الموضة وحلوة .. ابيهن بو سيــر طوييل


اريد اله المنكير بددكير 

وقمصان بيض للمدرسه _ ثانوية




بليييز ضروري

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ابي بزنس كارد وفواتير 
وكيس من الكرتون القوي 
بليز صور ويا الاسعاررر 

واتمني تكون الاسعار معقوله لانه بطلب كميه كبيرة

----------


## Madam Abboud

ابا سامسونج جلاكسى بسعر معقول

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

بجامات قاب للبنات و بسعر غير مبالغ

----------


## أم فلان1

فديتكن من فتره كنت ماخذه كوب الكبتشينو اللي فيه خلاط
والحين ادور اسم التاجره وماحصلتها اذا ممكن بس ابا من هالكوب

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد توفر لي شنط للسفر من قزاز أظن بس في السعوديه

----------


## ست_الستات

بليييز بغيت هذا المنتج اذا حد يقدر يوفره 
https://gallery.foreverliving.com/ga.../040_large.jpg

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

بغيت التاجرات الي يطلبن لي من مواقع خارجيه ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا اطرش كيكة لأمريكا فالعيد
التاجرة اللي تروم ترسلني برابط موضوعها

----------


## fiafy

> بنات الي تقدر اتوف لي نعال و انتو بكرامه زايز 42 او 43 و اتكون موديلاتهم حلوه و افلات .. اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## ليان66

حبيابي بغيت نفس هاالشنط يعني ما ابي تشبهها 
وبغيت اسكارف اسود ماركة لويس اوديور

----------


## ليان66

حبايبي اريد اشكال هالملصقات تماما موجودة عندكم في الامارات من محلات ايس اللي ابترسلي ها الملصقات لها عمولة

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

السلام عليكم 
بنات منو تقدر توفرلي الفرن الكهربايي بس يكون. كواليتي

----------


## NseeM ElShaRG

مرحباا
بغيت اطقم نفاس \ ولاده
واريد ملابس حوامل - قصات وديزاينات حلوه ومميزة

----------


## ღcute girlღ

بلاك بيري ..

----------


## 8039

بنات بلـــــــــــيز آبااا رابط التآآآآآآآآآآجره يلي تفصل تنانير سكينــــــــــي وألقمصآن ,,

ضيعت ألــــــــــرابط بليز طرشوه لـي  :Frown:

----------


## فجيره

مره ثانيه اطلب خلطه لتبيض الويه بليز بنات صدق باها تبيض والتاجره اللي بتعطيني الخلطه لازم صدق تكون مجربتها يعني بذمتها 

ماباها تقشر ويهي

----------


## غزولـ

اللي تسوي كيكة الكتكآت تقولي
واللي تبيع نوتلى وككآوات من برع تتواصل ويآي

----------


## qand

ابغى شنطة كالورينا هيريرا او ايترو او جفنشي وتكون اصليه واللون بني 

اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

*

----------


## احساس33

بغيت عطر انسولانس الاصلي

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنات اللي عنده شنط مدرسه لا تبخل

واللي عندها دفاتر للمدرسة فيهن اشكال حلوه واسعار مقبولة

قمصاآآن بيض يديها طوال وفيها اشكال حلوه

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنآت أبـآ شنط كبآر مآركة ينفعون للجآمعة

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

مناديــل مســك الطهــارة + علاقـة الطرابيـــش ... >> توفــر لــي إياهن مع بعـــض  :Big Grin:

----------


## ملكة العرب

ابغي نفس هالاساور بس السعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابغي نفس هالاساور بس السعر معقول


كيوووووت حتى انا أبا حق اختي وحميتي^^

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا اطرش كيكة لأمريكا فالعيد
> التاجرة اللي تروم ترسلني برابط موضوعها



مازال البحث جااااااااري

----------


## فطامه

اذا حد من التاجرات المغربيات عندها
الطين بالعكر الفاسي الزوين 
تكلمني ع الخاص

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا شرات هذي لاغراض راسلتني اتجره من المنتدي لكن ماترد عليه .. منوه تقدر توفرلي شرات هذيل لاغرااض ؟





المهم يكون الجوتي مررررررررررريح بس بعد ابا شرات هذا ... + وجوتي مريح لكن مديل ثاني اترياااااكم 

والشنطة

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنااااات اللي عندها كورسيه حليمة مع تنورة وقميص (( تي مع بعض الكورسية والقميص ))

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

تنورة وقميص كشخه للعييد

----------


## أم شهد2010

خاتم التسبيح لاقل سعر ممكن

----------


## وميض الجنة

تنورة وقميص كشخه للعييد
التنورة قياس 8 او 26 ..
القميص S ,, XS 
جاكيت دانتيل بيج أو سكري .. 

بليييييييييز بسعر معقوووووووووووول 

=)

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي بغيت قمصان فكتوريه ، هاي نك وربطات على ينب بهالطريقه يعني 

ف الي تقدر تساعدني ياليت تراسلني

----------


## لايف ستايل

السلاام عليكم

خواتي سبق وطلبت الحصاله الذكيه الحجم الكبير + الدش المضيء والحنفيه المضيئه ..
يا ليت إللي عندها هالأشياء كلها مع بعض وبسعر حلو تراسلني ضروري

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

> ابغي نفس هالاساور بس السعر معقول




نفس الطلب بلللللللللللليز

----------


## خوافي القلب

> ابغي نفس هالاساور بس السعر معقول


انا بعد ابا نفسسسهم 

+ 


ابا نفس هالكفر للبولد الابيض 



وبسسعر حلووو بلييز



وابا بجايم كيووت حق بنات بين السن 19 وال 20 
وباسعاار معقوله

----------


## ضناني الشوق

اطلب من تاجرات العبي يطرشن صور العبي الي يصممونها على الخاص

*رجاءا خاص* نبا تصاميم غير موجوده فالسوق وتكون من تصاميمكن 
 :Smile:  و انا اباهم للجامعه يعني مابا شيء اوففر  :Smile: 

انا احب التطريز و شغل الفولك الاسود و احب الستايلات الناعمة و ماريد اي شي فيه قصات بس الي اريده يكون
الايد يا مربعة (يابانية) او اليد الدائرية الواسعة و الجاينيز بعد مقبول الي تكون حلج سبعه v و يد مربعة
- مابي عبي قصت اليد بحرينية و قصات الطبقات وهالسوالف-
ابي شيء يكون مناسب جو العمل و يكون شيء راقي و الخامة ندى طبعا اكيد عندكم ^^

انا قلت الي ابيه عشان اسهل عليكم والله  :Smile: 

وانا اترياكم باسرع وقت خواتي


وبغيت شنطة لويس فيتون حجم كبير مثل هاذي منو تقدر توفر لي بشرط يكون اقل من البوتيك
بس *اصليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية*

----------


## احتاجك..

منو التاجرة اللي تطرش كيكة خارج البلاد؟؟؟

أبا اطرش كيكية لامريكا حق العيد

----------


## um-beereg3

اكياس بالجمله كرتون

صور + اسعاررر+ قياسات

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي نعال الاطفال اللي يوم يمشون يسوي صوت بس يكون خفيف بغيت قياس 24 وبالامريكي 7 

ياريت حد يفيدني وبغيت الفرن الكهربائي 

شكرا

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

مساء الخير 

حبيباتي ابغي الجهاز الي ينغسل فيه الكاب

صورة مخالفة

----------


## *سود العيون*

اللي تقدر توفر لي عطور من سوق دبي الحرة تراسلني بلييز

----------


## شـمـوخ

التاجرة اللي تبيع خاتم اف سان لوران هذا ممكن تراسلني ابيه ضروووووووووري

اقصد الوردي

----------


## ملكة العرب

مازال البحث مستمرا ^__^

----------


## غريم الليل

مطلوووووووب ستكرااات المناكير اللي عليهن ماركاات قووتشي او شانيل 

ومطلووب قمصان نووم قصيره للحامل 

بلييييز اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## كاشونة

الي عندها خواتم بأشكال غريبه تطرش لي الصور عالخاص

----------


## أم شهد2010

مكينة لف ورق العنب ((( راح صوتي وانا اطلب ))

----------


## فوارس

السلام عليكم 

ابي لو سمحتوا ستيكرات او لزقات الحنه .....ضروري

----------


## ~ كلي فخر~

> اباا خيووط الأساااااااور اللي يستخدمونهآا جي
> 
> 
> 
> لأني احب استخدم الصوف و اباا ادمج الصوف مع هذه الخيووط
> 
> اللي تروم توفر لي اللوان تراسلني وبسعر حلو



وينكم ...........

بلييييييييز محتآأإجهــــــــ ><

----------


## جنة المشاعر

تاجرات بوظبي ودبي بليز ابي فزعتكن 

بليييز ابغي نعـآل MBT رجـآآآآليه سودة كلاسيك نفس اللي فالصورة 
لاحظوا أنه مافيها سير . يعني نعال مب جوتي ^^

بلييز ابيها هدية قبل العيد منوه يقدر يوفرها لي أنا ماعندي حد يشلني ويردني وين ما أبغي 
اعرف انه شي منها فالمارينا فبوظبي ودبي وغيره وشي فكارفور العين اللي هوه الجيمي مول بس الموجودات جواتي مب نعل 


بليييز ابي تاجرة توفرها لي بسعر معقول ويديدة طبعا بقراطيسها 
قياااس 10 



نفس الصورة

----------


## فجيره

بليز ابا صبغ للشعر يا ريت اشقر بس مب اللي ف علب نفس الشامبو قبل شفت تاجره تبيعه

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ابي لو سمحتوا ستيكرات او لزقات الحنه .....ضروري


نفس الطلب

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي بقصات حلوة ومبتكرة 
لو عيرتني الموديلات بفصل 

بلييييز مابا عنقشني بعنقشك.. أبا قصات فقط

----------


## um-beereg3

اريــد و حـده آســوي كيــس عليـهـن شعــآر مـوقــع " شغـل رآقـي آهـم شـيء " 
اورآق تغليـف ســآده + اي شـيء ثـآني يخـص التغلـيف و تزيـن الهديــة 
" الصـور + الاسعــآر + ارآء البنـآت "

# الي تعـرف وحده عندهـآ الاغـرآض الي انـآ طالبتنهن تخبرنـي على الرسـآلـة خـآصة

----------


## كينونه

لو سمحنوا بغيت كاميرات مراقبة الشغالات،،
في وحده كانت تبيع كاميرات شكل ساعات منبه..

بلييييز اللي تقدر توفر لي تتواصل وياي

----------


## اسمهايت

ابي قلم الفلوماستر للحواجب

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

ابا شنطة نمرية ... بس بسعر معقول

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد هديه حق حرمه اخويه باسم اخويه 

اللي عندها افكار حلوووه تراسلني 


واريد دبدوووووب كبير اللي عندها بعد تراسلني

----------


## ريماس $

> خواتي ابا شرات هذي لاغراض راسلتني اتجره من المنتدي لكن ماترد عليه .. منوه تقدر توفرلي شرات هذيل لاغرااض ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> المهم يكون الجوتي مررررررررررريح بس بعد ابا شرات هذا ... + وجوتي مريح لكن مديل ثاني اترياااااكم 
> 
> والشنطة



خوات محد رد علييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بليييييييييييييييييييييز راسلوني ع الخاااااااااااص  :12 (15):  :12 (100):  :Frown:

----------


## جنة المشاعر

> أبا عبي بقصات حلوة ومبتكرة 
> لو عيرتني الموديلات بفصل 
> 
> بلييييز مابا عنقشني بعنقشك.. أبا قصات فقط


حتى انا ابغي مثلها للجامعه

----------


## جنة المشاعر

> تاجرات بوظبي ودبي بليز ابي فزعتكن 
> 
> بليييز ابغي نعـآل MBT رجـآآآآليه سودة كلاسيك نفس اللي فالصورة 
> لاحظوا أنه مافيها سير . يعني نعال مب جوتي ^^
> 
> بلييز ابيها هدية قبل العيد منوه يقدر يوفرها لي أنا ماعندي حد يشلني ويردني وين ما أبغي 
> اعرف انه شي منها فالمارينا فبوظبي ودبي وغيره وشي فكارفور العين اللي هوه الجيمي مول بس الموجودات جواتي مب نعل 
> 
> 
> ...


بليييييز اللي تقدر توفرها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## Alya Sharjah

أنا أبا كريم مقشر حق ريول يشل جلد الميت ضروري ويكون سعره حلوه ونوعية ممتازة

----------


## كاشونة

ابا نفس هالشنط تكون كبيرة وتنفع حق المدرسة

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت مفرش نفاااااااس ضروري تاجرات

----------


## فجيره

ابا لوشنات ريحتها طررر حق عروس وبسعر مناسب 

وابا وحده تعرف تزخرف على كراس اسمي حق الجامعه ^^ ويسلمو

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

بليز اباالتاجره الي كانت اتتبع شنط من لندن -هارودز

تراسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلني او حديكسب اجر ويخبرني نكها><


او حد يوفرلي هالشنطه بسعر مناسب الثانيه الحمره

----------


## دلوعة بودي

هلا حبيباتي انا مره شفت وحده من التاجرات تبيع مفرش للاطفال يمنع التسرب والبلل يعني تجت المفرش الاساسي لاني ابي اعلم ولدي على الحمام فليز الي يعرف التاجره ممكن يطرش لي الرابط

----------


## * أم علي *

السـلام عليـكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،، 

تاجرات .. أبغي توزيعات راقية حق Baby Boy 
اللي ممـكن تسويهم تراسلني على الخاص بالصـور .. 


=)

----------


## (ام سعيد)

مرحبا خواتي ابا مغربيات راقيات وحلوااات في اللبس 
اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## فجيره

زيت جنين القمح بليييييييييييييييييزززززززززززززززز

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم


الغااليات بغيييت طقم دلال مع صينيتها وتكوون حلوه ورااقيه وفنايين واكواب شاي..
وبعد بغييت خواشيق كبيره وصغيره وستكنات مالشكر..
وبعد صحوون لتقديم 

رااسلووني ع الخااص

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي بقصات

----------


## عنود الشامسي

شنط مدرسية راقية ومميزة للبنات لكبار ولولد صغير بغيت شنطة ويا لإنش بوكس ودبة لمائ 
وبغيت. جؤتي مدرسي قياس 24 لولد بس أبغيه يكون ماركات وشكل مميز وراقي بليز ضروري

----------


## تاليه

منو منكن حنايه اتي لين البيت في مدينه خليفه حق يوم 28/8/2011 او 29/8/2011
و مستعده ادفع احقها اللي تريده .. ؟؟

ضروري خواتي

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا 
بنات منو هني تبيع مكينة عين الجمل ؟؟

اباها وبارخص سعر ممكن..

----------


## AL-jawaher

> بنات منو تقدر توفرلي نعال الاطفال اللي يوم يمشون يسوي صوت بس يكون خفيف بغيت قياس 24 وبالامريكي 7 
> 
> ياريت حد يفيدني وبغيت الفرن الكهربائي 
> 
> شكرا



انا ابغي نفس الطلب ظروووري
ومشكوورين

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

*الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي او تطلب لي هالكريم .......*

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

أريــد :

ميـني ساندوج للعيـــد  :Big Grin:  ...

بشكــل مميز و مع ترتيبه ...

سبـحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## um-beereg3

> اريــد و حـده آســوي كيــس عليـهـن شعــآر مـوقــع " شغـل رآقـي آهـم شـيء " 
> اورآق تغليـف ســآده + اي شـيء ثـآني يخـص التغلـيف و تزيـن الهديــة 
> " الصـور + الاسعــآر + ارآء البنـآت "
> 
> # الي تعـرف وحده عندهـآ الاغـرآض الي انـآ طالبتنهن تخبرنـي على الرسـآلـة خـآصة

----------


## فطامه

ستكراااااااات حناااااااااااااااااااا 
لوسمحتن  :Smile:

----------


## AZYA

أبغي كانبيه وميني سندويتش للعيد، بشكل وطعم مميز، يعني موالح مش سويتات

----------


## كينونه

> أبا عبي بقصات حلوة ومبتكرة 
> لو عيرتني الموديلات بفصل 
> 
> بلييييز مابا عنقشني بعنقشك.. أبا قصات فقط



The Same
نفس الطلب

----------


## شمس الاشواق

خواتي التاجرات الي داخل الامارات منو اتبيع صحون مثل الي في الصورة واذا في وحدة اتبيع اريد ايكون سعر مقبول مب سعر مبالغ فيه و شكرا

----------


## هاجس القلوب

مرحبا خواتي ‏?مَنَـو تقدر توفر لي عطر رجالي اسمه
BARCODE 



و الله يجزيها الف الخير اللي بتحصله تكلمني ع الخاص 
B

----------


## um-beereg3

اريـد تغليـف الهدايـآ + اي شيء يخـص تزيـن الهدايـآ 
و آهـم شـيء تكـون الاغرآض رآقيـة مب اي شـيء 

بالانتظار على الرسالة خـآصـة 
بليززز باسرع وقت ممكن 

^^

----------


## بنت الماث

ابا افصل عبي قصات عمليه 
نايس وتخبل ما ابغي فيها خرز وما ادري شو 
ولو تبا تتواصل وياي بعطيها البن مالي على الخاص

وابي مصممه اللي يسوون تصاميم على cd كانت عندنا وحدة في المول الفضي تسوي تصميم على cd وايد حلو ما ادري وينها اللي تعرف اطرش لي على الخاص مع صور عينه من شغلها مب انا ايلس اخمن بتسوي حلو ولا لا

----------


## um-beereg3

اريـد تغليـف الهدايـآ + اي شيء يخـص تزيـن الهدايـآ 
و آهـم شـيء تكـون الاغرآض رآقيـة مب اي شـيء 

بالانتظار على الرسالة خـآصـة 
بليززز باسرع وقت ممكن 

^^

----------


## اوكسجني

اررررررريد ميداليه برقم السياااارة .. . 

في الانتظارررررررر اللى تعرف لاتبخل علي برساله

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ميني ساندويش و حلويات وسويتات و موالح للعـيد

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

*[COLOR="Blue"]هلا خواتي بغيت جوااااااااااااتي للاطفال ولادية مقاس 23 او 22ضرووووووووري[/COLOR]*



 :Sob7an:

----------


## Hard2Ctrl

الله يخليكم بغيت رابط اللي تبيع شيل القطن اللي للصلاه ...

ياريت ينبعثلي عالخاص ..

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا عبي بقصات

----------


## عذآبه

مطلوب مواقع اتبيع قمصان نوم بالجملة او اسعارها رخيصة 
وتاجرة تطلب لي ويكون لها فايدة

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغيت التاجرة لي تبيع دخون .. ما حصلتها ..

ما ذكر نكها دلوعة 1 اظن ..

----------


## (عيون البدر)

أبى وحده توفر لي المرضعة العجيبه

----------


## بنت الماث

با افصل عبي قصات عمليه
نايس وتخبل ما ابغي فيها خرز وما ادري شو
ولو تبا تتواصل وياي بعطيها البن مالي على الخاص

وابي مصممه اللي يسوون تصاميم على cd كانت عندنا وحدة في المول الفضي تسوي تصميم على cd وايد حلو ما ادري وينها اللي تعرف اطرش لي على الخاص مع صور عينه من شغلها مب انا ايلس اخمن بتسوي حلو ولا لا

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي التاجرة نور العين اللي تبيع المقشر الشفاااف بليز

----------


## أم مطر

حبيباتي 

اللي عندها من مزيل العرق التايلندي بالفواكة تراسلني 

نفس اللي فالصورة 

اذكر شفت الرابط بس نسيت منو التاجرة اللي تبيعه 

كان عندها حجمين كبير وصغير

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي المشد الاندونسي ضروري هاليومين يوصلني

----------


## أحلام الماسة

الغاليات بغيت ملابس لانجري مع الصور و الاسعار

----------


## /*روح العين*/

جلابيات مغربية جاهزه و قياسات كبيره

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد جلابيات للأولاد قطن نص كم و عليها تطريز سبونج بوب. أو أي شخصيه كرتونيه 
عمر 6 و 8 سنوات

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بنآأإت ابـي منآكير بس شكله غرييب مو نفس اللي دايمآ نآخذه ..
و يكون من ماركة اوفيس او فورايفر او مـآك و فقققققط ^^
مثل جذي اقصصد /.
[IMG]http://www.**********.com/up/get-gjouc0yi.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://m002.*******.com/********/ups/u/23843/31160/408336.jpg[/IMG]



يعني هذه الاشكال الحلوه مو الدائري اللي ناخذه دووم =)
واذا عندكم مكيااج من نفس الماركة راسلووني

----------


## شمس الاشواق

سلامن عليكن خواتي التاجرات
اذا في وحدة من التاجرات الي داخل الامارات اتبيع نفس الي في الصورة مقاس 39 اتكلمني

----------


## 7780karamil

> مقص الحف ضروووري


نفس الطلب بليز تجورات المنتدي - او من خارج المنتدى بابوظبي - اللي تعرف تفيدي من وين اشتريه

----------


## شمس الاشواق

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله
منو من التاجرات اتبيع شراشف سرير لشخصين على اشكال حلوة
اريد شرشف ايكون في قمة الجمال علشان العيد

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

المشد الاندونسي

----------


## كريستال

مطلوب اساور الحب كارتير الاصلية اللي تقدر توفرهن لي تكلمني عالخاص .

----------


## حــــلاوه

بنات ابا وحده تسويلي اكياس عليها اللوقو مالي وبسعر حلو ياريت اللي يطبعون اكياس يراسلوني بالاسعار 

وشكرا ^^

----------


## عواشهـ

.............ابا مفرش نفاس ولد جاهز ما يتعدى الالف درهم...

----------


## BenToooH

بغيت جلابيات ولادية عمر 3 سنين .. مع صورر

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أببأ كب كييكَ للعيد ، [ عليهَ أسسمأء ] 
< اللي تتققدرَ تجهزهَ للعيدَ ، وبأسممأء ، تررأسسلنيَ يآ حلوآ آتَ

----------


## sola

لو سمحتوآ ،، بغيت جهآز كريزي فيت .. Crazy Fit

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

بغيت توزيعات دخون باسعار حلوة ^^ 
او توزيعات بشكل عام و تكون باسعار مناسبة.. حق العيد 

و أبا عبي لو ما عليكم امر ^^

----------


## ام فطامي3

السلام عليكم

ابغي وحده اتبيع فوندو الشوكليت بلييييييز

----------


## sola

لو سمحتوآ ،، بغيت جهآز كريزي فيت .. Crazy Fit

يديييد بكرتوونه ،، بأقل من 700 درهم

في العربي سنتر بسعر 589 .. بس مآقدر أسير دبي حاليآ

يآليت اللي تقدر توفره ،، تتوآصل معآي ع الخآص ،،

----------


## um-beereg3

> بنات ابا وحده تسويلي اكياس عليها اللوقو مالي وبسعر حلو ياريت اللي يطبعون اكياس يراسلوني بالاسعار 
> 
> وشكرا ^^



نفس الطلب

----------


## rak_soul

انا بغيت مسج بس يكون خفيف مب غليظ او مسك الرمان ...وبغيت بعد ديوترينت طبيعي ارجو إلي عندها تراسيلني على الخاص

----------


## ام فطامي3

السلام عليكم

ابغي وحده اتبيع فوندو الشوكليت بلييييييز

----------


## احساس33

خلطة التسمين وتكون مجربة ومضمونه


وبسعر معقول

----------


## mooon shj

السلام عليكم

اللي عندها كفرات لي البلاك بيري تراسلني وخصوصا اللي ع شكل الارانبب

----------


## راعية الغنم

بغيت آلة تشكيل البتي فور طلب مستعجل جدا

اللي عندها لا تتأخر علي

----------


## !!.. سكر ..!!

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته . . 



منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لصقات كرست لتبييض الاسنان ؟

----------


## ام عزوزي

سلام عليكم 
ابغي اشتري جهاز نونو الليزر لازاله الشعر الاصلي لارخص سعر 
ورجاء اللي مستعملته تكلي اذا زين ولا لا

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت تاجراااااااااااات مفارش النفاااااس في اسرع وقت بنااااااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييز ما شي وقت

----------


## Ms.3wash

صبغات شعر غريبة بألوان غير تقليدية 
" وردي .. و غيره "

----------


## rak_soul

بغيت تشيرتات وبجايم تركية

----------


## حرم القناص

منو تقدر توفر لي هالكريمات 





او المجموعه كامله بليز ...

----------


## ويلآه

بغيت عباياات بأسعار حلوه. 

:/

----------


## الغيورة

السلام علييييكم ..... 


بنااات بغيت عطر اسمه ( بلاك افغانوو - Black Afgano ) >> هذه صورته  :Smile:  



انا من دبي .. بليييز اللي عندها تراسلني ضروووري و بسررعه  :Smile:  


شكراااااااااااا

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عبي عمليه وكشخه للطلعات

----------


## أم حمـد .

بغيت هدايآ رجاليه . . باسـرع وقت  :Smile:

----------


## فجر النواعم

نداااااااااااااااااااء لتاجراااااااات مفارش النفاااااااااس يراااااااااسلوني باسرع وقت و اللي عندي تصاميم حلوه و جديده اطرشهااااااااااااا

----------


## حرم القناص

> منو تقدر توفر لي هالكريمات 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> او المجموعه كامله بليز ...




وينكم ..

----------


## الامل موجود

أنا إدور على تاجرة و مصممه للازياء المغربيه حق البنوتات 
إلي تعرف اسم التاجره بليييز تخبرني

----------


## أم مطر

> حبيباتي 
> 
> اللي عندها من مزيل العرق التايلندي بالفواكة تراسلني 
> 
> نفس اللي فالصورة 
> 
> اذكر شفت الرابط بس نسيت منو التاجرة اللي تبيعه 
> 
> كان عندها حجمين كبير وصغير

----------


## Ms.3wash

صبغات شعر .. بألوان غريبة  :Frown:  بليييييييييييييز الي تقدر توفرهن لي تراسلني

----------


## kajo0ol

بناااااااااااااات تكفوووووووووون أبي تشقير شفاااااااااااااااااف  :Frown:  وين أقدر أحصله؟
الي اعرفه ان التاجرة "أسيرة الماضي" كانت تبيعه ... بس طرشت لها عالخاص ومالقيت أي رد ..
هل يا ترى هني فقسم الطلبات تردوون عالبنات عالخاص؟

ساااااااعدوووني لانه عندي مناسبة يوم الأحد وما ابي استخدم اي تشقير غير الشفاف

لو اي وحدة ثانية تبيعه راح اشتري منها بس بلييييييييييز ردوواااااااا علي بليييز  :Frown:

----------


## بقايا عمر

ابغي كريم لافال
و ابغي جنطة ال في او اجنر

----------


## روحي لكـ وحدك

السلآم عليكم 
أنآ عندي أختي الصغيره عمرها 6 سنوات وماشاء الله عليها 
دبدووبهـ وهالعيد كنت بتخبل تعبت وأنا أدور لها والحمدالله آخر شي حصلت لها 
ومن الحين أفكر شنو ألبسها ف عيد الأضحى 
فاللي تقدر تساعدني من التآجرآت الله يخليكم ..

----------


## دلووعه 111

تاجرات ابغي عدسات لونها رمادي الي عندها اتراسليني

----------


## غروب المنصوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


ابا قباضات الفيونكات الحبتين ..وفيونكات ...ضرووري..

الي اعرفه اضن اسمها العيون بس كل مادش مواضيعها مايظهر الصور عندي..


ضروووووري..

----------


## ضناني الشوق

منو من التاجرات الي توفر اغراض من امريكا


بس بشرط يكون عندها فيزة امريكا لأنة الموقع يتعامل بهالطريقة الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

مابا اي وحده تضيع وقتي و تقولي عندها و عندها واخر شي تقول ماعرف اتعامل وياهم


بختصااااااااااااااااااار الي عندها فيزة امريكا و تكون تاجرة بالمنتدى و جااااااااادة تراسلني  :Smile:

----------


## F6oOoM

بنات ابى بسكوت منو تسوي بسكوت تراسلني ظروري

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منووو تقدر اتوفرلي قران بالانجليزي او الفليبيني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عواشهـ

مفرش نفاااااااااااااااااس جاهز لو ازرق عااادي .. حق ولد.. بس اهم شي راااقي...و سعره ما يتعى الالف درهم..

----------


## Ms.3wash

صبغات شعر بألوان غير تقليدية .. بلييييز الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني ...

أغراض لتزيين الغرف ..

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى علاقات حق ترتيب الشيل

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي جلابيات مغربية راقية 

والقماش يكون شيفون ما ابغي كريب وساتان

----------


## محنية روايبها

أحيد وحده تبيع استكرات حنا اسمهاCuTe22
أبا موضوعها مال الاستكرات ياليت حد يطرشه لي *

----------


## ryami3

مطلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــوب اطقم ذهب بسعر احسن من اسوق عاجل الي تبغي تبيع تراسلني وانشالله بعطيه سعر احسن من السوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## A & M

بغيت توزيعات ولاده شي حلو وبسيط وبسعر معقول ..

الي عندها ياريت تراسلني ..

وربي يوفقكم ويسر اموركم ان شاء الله ..

----------


## om_ali001

مرحبا خواتي 

ارجوا توفير طلبي اللي تعرف احد يفصل ويبيع كفرات ومفارش النفاس للام والبيبي ( طقم كامل) يدلني عليه ويطرشلي على الخاص لاني محتاجة الطقم ضروري ودورت واااااااااايد في المنتدى وما حصلت الاتاجرة وحدة بس 
الرجاء المساعدة وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## galb._.5lly

BlackBerry Curve 8520

أريد كفرآت حلللوهـ ..

----------


## om_ali001

ابي تاجرة توفرلي البوكسات الشفافة 

ارجو مراسلتي على الخاص

----------


## full options

*اكسسوارات للشعر*

----------


## shamsaa

مرحبا خواتي 
منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي ها الكريم بليز اظن انه منتج فلبيني اسم الكريم revitol scar cream وايد يمدحونه 


والكريم على ها الرابط
http://www.revitolscarremoval.com/

----------


## أم مطر

> حبيباتي 
> 
> اللي عندها من مزيل العرق التايلندي بالفواكة تراسلني 
> 
> نفس اللي فالصورة 
> 
> اذكر شفت الرابط بس نسيت منو التاجرة اللي تبيعه 
> 
> كان عندها حجمين كبير وصغير


ضروري يابنات

----------


## shy6o0nah

خوااتي اريد وحده تطرش كيك في اي مكان في الدوله 
ضروووووري ترد عليه اليوم  :Frown:

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى علاقات حق ترتيب الشيل

----------


## ضناني الشوق

منوووووووووووووووو تقدر توفر لي اغراض من امريكااااااااااااا

----------


## baka

ابي وحده تشتريلي من موقع يو اى إي كوبي اللي حاطين دعايته في المنتدى فوق
بلييز اذا ممكن ع الخاص بطرش الرابط

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت فستان بس بسرعه بسيط والوانه هاديه حرير او استرج قياس لارج

----------


## ام فطامي3

السلام عليكم

ابغي وحده اتبيع فوندو الشوكليت بلييييييز

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرات بلاك بيري وخاصة تبع الارنووب 

موبايلات غريبة وحلوة 

شوزات وسوالف للكولج .. أساور وخواتم تنفع للبنات " مب أطقم وكرستالات " 

بس سامحوني الي دفعها مقدم .. ما أقدر أخذ منها لظروف خاصة
ولأني متعودة اتعامل بالتوصيل المباشر

----------


## ام جيهان

مطلوب كبت حلو وسعره حلو

----------


## uae_9009

بغيت زين الحشيشة الخضراء مع الشامبو ماله بس يكون من انتاج دولة الامارات

فيه وحدة من الخوات كانت اتبيعه بس وقفت اتبيعه

----------


## BenToooH

> بغيت جلابيات ولادية عمر 3 سنين .. مع صورر

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي ابغي قمصان بولو للبنات الكبار  :Smile:

----------


## um.danh

ابي وحده اتسويلي توزيعات للقران الكريم بمولود ضرووووري هالفتره

----------


## أم مايــــد

*ابا ككاو تولا و ككاو ليوو ..*

----------


## فديت اماراتي

أبا زيت زيتون أصلي (فلسطيني)


ضروووري حق علاج مريض الله يشفيه

----------


## بتبوتي

ابا cat eye sunglasses من ماركه wunderkind بأسرررع وقت اللي لابستها الممثله Olivia Palermo
http://www.starstyleinc.com/wunderki...s-pic28550.jpg

----------


## آنسات

بغيت استاند للأطواق أو فكرة عمل استاند اذا ما شي جاهز

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا خواتي
من تقدر توفر لي نعال mbt
رجاليه

----------


## ريم الظاهريٍ

ممم منو تقدر توغولي مناكير china glaze
اللي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت عباة أعراس بسعر حلـِ??‏??‏
ومعقول 
ياريت الصور مع السعر

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

بغيت قمصان نوم تحت ال100 درهم

----------


## بثـينه

بغيت قلم رجالي ماركه بسعر معقول ..
أو حتى مب ماركه بس شكله توووووووب و نوعيته ممتازه ...

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

من يوفرلي الشورت الحراري مع كريم للتخفيف السولاليت

----------


## كلامي عسل

شحالكم
حبايبي بغيت اسلئكم
قبل في وحده من العضوات حطت جذا اله لعمل مناكير الفرنسي وكان ياي لون وردي
في وحده منكم تعرف تاجره في المنتدى تبيعه
اطرشلي اسمها او الرابط مالها





وبعد بغيت حد اذا تبيع اسكارفات حلوه تتواصل وياي ع الخاص مع الصور



وبعد بغيت جهاز الحلاوه اللي اتيي ع شكل مستطيل فاللي تعرف لا تبخل علي انا


مب مال الطاسه لا الثاني اللي طويلp

والسموووووووووووحه منكمD

----------


## الحائرة 2009

ممكن فستان سواريه ... حق عرس...مقاس سمول

----------


## bntUAE

اللي عندهــا 

جـــلابـــيات راقـــيه فخممممه + جــلابيات نــاعمه ,,

تتواصل معاي عالخــاص

----------


## Ms.3wash

بجامات حلوة خفيفة وبنوتية وحبذا تكون كت وشورت

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي توزيعات للمواليد و اتكون حق بيبي ولد و مب غاليه الحبه 40 درهم لا ابا شي مب غالي 

توزيعات بسعر معقول في حدود 400 درهم و شي يديد و حلوووووووو

----------


## أم رفيعة

ظروري ابا تعليقه للشنط للمطاااعم ظروري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

السلام عليكم
خواتي من التاجره الي تبيع الشاحن حق الرحلات صحراء يعني ارجوكن ردن ضروري

----------


## بنت الديـره

بغيت توزيعااااااااااااااات اعراس ب 5 دراهم 

50 حبة باسرع وقت وخلال اسبوع فقط او اسبوعين يتم التوصيل راسلوني بليز

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

ابي وحدة تسوي لي محشي ملفوف باجر الثلاثاء و تكون من دبا الفجيرة او دبا الحصن

علشان اقدر استلمه عنها بـ سهولة

----------


## Um.Nasser

بغيت قطاعة ورق الجوخ 
حتى اذا في وحدة بتطلبه من مواقع اجنبية

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي بغيت قطاعات الاوراق اللي تسوي اشكال مب المكينه او الطابعه لا انا ابا قطاعات وابا احجام 
من الصغير لين الكبير . . 

الاسعار معقوله 
ارخص وحده هي اللي باخذ منها . .

----------


## حــــلاوه

ابا تيشرتات حلوه يفضل صناعه تركية 

وتناسب الحوامل

----------


## عيناويه وبس

السلاام عليييكم .. 

شحــألكم .؟َ! 
أخــواتي أنــــا ادوور عن شنط سفـر يكونون طقم جيه 3 شنط والا زود وابــــاهن يكونن مميزات يعني مب الوان سادة .. اللي تحصل طلبي والا تكــون هيه تبيعه بليــــز تراسلني عالخـــأص لاني اباهن ضرووووري قبــل السبت .. و ان شـــأء الله احصله عندكم لاني دوورت وما حصلت والمواضيع اللي القاهن كلهن مواضيع جديمة ^_^

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عبي مميزة^^
وايباد 1 لاقل سعر

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ابي اكياس كرتونيه 
مطبوعه عليها شعار

----------


## SтγŁỉѕђ ļıƒε

مرحبا 

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع كاكاوات صغار ماليل اسنيكرز وكتكات وتوكس ومن هالاشياء 

بليز تاجرات اللي تقدر اتساعدني لا اتقصر معاي

----------


## ام علووش

أبا من تاجرات الأكل. 
ميني كب كيك بسعر مناسب حق يوم الخميس 
50 حبه
بأسرع وقت

----------


## كلامي عسل

هلا التاجرات وكلكم بعد



بغيت عبي ويكون سعرهم لين اميه بس وممكن الصور ع الخاص



بس يكون نظيييييف ومافيه عيييييب للامانه




ومشكووووووورات

----------


## نقش حنا ..!

بغيت فستان سهرة فخم مب مشكلة السعر المهم يكون غيرررررر

----------


## نصابو

‏?مرحبـه
بغيت الصبغه الشامبوو مال الشعر اللي ايبونها من بانكوك
حد يعرف منو يبيعهااا
او منو فيكم فـ بانكوك عشان اوصيه ايب لي

----------


## روحي لكـ وحدك

هلآ والله 
خواتي التاجرات بغيت هديه حلوه بنوتيه 
وسعرها يكون بين 100 درهم و350 
إذا في أحد منكم يقدر يساعدني .؟.

----------


## فيافي 123

هلا .. 


بغيت ملابس ماركات لليهال من عمر سنتين ماركات او من امريكا ..

بلييز ضروري ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي بغيت قطاعات الاوراق اللي تسوي اشكال مب المكينه او الطابعه لا انا ابا قطاعات وابا احجام
من الصغير لين الكبير . .

الاسعار معقوله
ارخص وحده هي اللي باخذ منها . .

----------


## قلوب دبي

اممممم
ابا ساعه الحائط اللي فزوارة الخميس
i wana help

----------


## helen Afif

خواتي 

محتاجة ملابس سباحة شرعي اسلامي 

رجاااءا باسرع وقت ؟؟؟ 

اعطوني رقم وحدة اتبيع او تقدر توفرلي اياهم

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منوو تقدر اتوفرلي الحاجز الامن ؟؟

----------


## بقايا زجاج

منو عندها قمصان وفساتين الطويله والقصيره مالت هونغ كونج

----------


## Um.Nasser

> بغيت قطاعة ورق الجوخ 
> حتى اذا في وحدة بتطلبه من مواقع اجنبية

----------


## ₪ĂĽķŏŌŏŞ₪

مرحبا خوااتي التاجرات


شحاالكم !!


مممم عيبني هالجووتي وان شاءالله القى حد يوفره لي !



اللي عندهاا تتواصل ويااي ع الرساايل الخاصه


والسموحه ^.^

----------


## غروب المنصوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

خواتي بغيت صراويل قطنيه..&..ليجينزات قطنيه ملونه..

اتمنى حد يوفرلي..

مشكورييييييين...

صح حبايبي الي مارد عليها ع الخاص يعني خلاص لقيت مطلبي وطلبت..

والسموحه من الجميع..

----------


## المحيربية

مرحبا خواتي الغاليات 

بغيت فديتكم التاجرات الي ابيعن بيجايم تركية راقية

----------


## عواشــــ

منو من التاجرات اتسوي فطاير (ميني) بشكل مرتب ينفع للعزايم او الزيارات فالمستشفى ترد علي ضروري برساله ....وحلويات ميني بعد .....بليييييــــــــــــز

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي ايباد 

ضروووووووووووووري ويكون بسعر حلووووووو

----------


## Miss Asmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابا شنط السنافر الحجم الصغير حق الكي جي  :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عبييييييييييييييييييييييي ما حصلت عبي يعيبوني وااايد

----------


## شمس الود

بنات أنا كنت شايفه في رمضان وحده من الخوات عارضيه مغربيات وايد حلوه مثل الأثواب ولهن بنطلون ويكونن ساده منوه الأخت أذا ممكن من كمن يوم أدور في النت بس ماأدري ماشفتلها شيء

----------


## ايفوريا

مرحبا
منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز كشف الكاميرات ف الفنادق بأسرع وقت

----------


## دلوعة 2007

بنات بغيت نك التاجرة اللي تبيع الطين الآخضر المغربي .. 
ضرووري

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت قميص ابيض ساده و لقنز ابيض ساده مقاس لارج 

و بغيت عبات اعراس

----------


## أفرض هيبتي

السسسسلام عليكم , ورحمه الله وبركاأته 

شحححأإلكم فديتكم , ربكم بخير ما تشششكون بـآأإـٍس 

بغيت استفسر منكم , انا من الشارجه ؟! 

الي عندها شنط للجامعه بس سيورها طويله تطررشششه لي وما عليكم قصوور [

والسسسسسموؤح’ــــــه

----------


## ضنى الشوق

السلام عليكم..

بغيت فستاان لبنت عمرها 13 سنه..ياليت الاستعجآل او الي تعرف محل تدليني عليه بلييز

عندي عرس عقب اسبوع وللحين ماحصلت لأختي

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

في اختراع غريب 
ينباع ف امريكا 

وبعض الدول الاوربيه
عباه عن مكنسه كهرباىيه بسطح داىري
تنظف البيت اوتوماتكيا 
 :Big Grin: 

من التاجره اللي عندها استعداد توفرلي اياها !
قيمتها مايقارب 1000 درهم اماراتي !

----------


## غريم الليل

ياتاااااجرااات منو فيكن تقدر اتوفرليه ملابس السنافر للبيبي

----------


## cat-girl

ابا ملابس بيبي بوي من 0-3 او 3-6 من مواقع صينيه وبعد ازياء تنكريه لهم
تكون سبيشل للطلعه او البيت والاسعار حلوه وشكرا

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي اكياس صغيرة ورقية ياليت الصور والاسعار والااقل رااح ارد عليها ...مشكورات

----------


## كاشونة

ابغي شنط للمدرسة

----------


## LaurenChic

*مطلوب 

منااااااااااااكير نفس هاذا اللون



ضروررررررررررررررري لي عندها تراسلني*

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي بغيت الدريسات الطويله بكم طويل 

سعر حلووووو ابي اخذ كميه بلييززز

----------


## ~ كلي فخر~

بغيييييت كمييه من الخيوط اللي يستخدمونها للأسااور ..
راسلووني

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> في اختراع غريب 
> ينباع ف امريكا 
> 
> وبعض الدول الاوربيه
> عباه عن مكنسه كهرباىيه بسطح داىري
> تنظف البيت اوتوماتكيا 
> 
> 
> من التاجره اللي عندها استعداد توفرلي اياها !
> قيمتها مايقارب 1000 درهم اماراتي !

----------


## ريماس $

السلام عليكم 
خواتي ابا جوتي حق السكول ق 40لون اسود ضروووووووووووووووري ع الخاااص بليييييييييز

----------


## أم شهد2010

الة لف ورق العنب

----------


## غزولـ

السلام عليكم \
خواتيي ابي اخذ هديه لريلي 
فاي وحده تحس ان عندها هدايا وجي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم سلطان ~

ابا بيجامات حلوه

بنظلون طويل و القميص نص كم ولا كت

بس مابا برمودا

و ابا ملابس حلوه حق عيز الاضحى

يديده مب مستعمل
^^

----------


## um-beereg3

لصقات كررررست بلييييز بآآآسررع وقت

----------


## غشاوي الليل

شششنط مدآآرسُ : )

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بنآت بغيت تيشرتات مثل هذيلا ..





اللي عندها تراسلني ..

----------


## طفلهـ عاشقهـ

اباا هديية بسيييطة لبنت عمي بس توصيل خلال يومين 

لأن الأحد ضروري اعطيها ياها 

او كيكة او باقة ورد ... وافكاار عندكم احسسسسن 

الي تقدر توصل الطلبية ف هاليومين ضروري .. ترمسسسسني 

وابا بعد الة الحف الكهربائي من ماركة براون ..

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي مكينة لف ورق العنب

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

من بيوفر لي طقم شنطه وحزام وبوك وسكرف ماركة لويس فيتون وبسعر مناسب وحلووو

----------


## طفلهـ عاشقهـ

منو توفر استكرات تاتو باشكاال حلوه واسعار مناسبة .. 

شفتها ف صوالييين باسعاار جداا مميزة !

----------


## ام منصور 2007

بغيت مقص الحف الكهربائي من التاجرة برق لمع بليز بغيت الرابط

----------


## ميار

بغيت مشد او كورسيه امريكي نوعيه ممتازه

والتوصيل للخارج عن طريق الشركات الفيدكس او دي اتش ال او البريد الممتاز

----------


## دفى الورد

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع كفرات السرير.؟؟؟؟ اللي ايي 6 قطع... الشرشف والكفر و4 مخدات

يكون بأشكال والوان مختلفة... ياليت ادلوني عليها او تحطون لي الرابط

ثــــــــــــــــــــــــــانكس

----------


## أم شهد2010

ماكينة لف ورق العنب

----------


## غشاوي الليل

ضروريَ بنآ آت ، 

ششنط مدرسهُ ،

----------


## كشيخة

مرحبا بنات

بغيت وحدة تقدر توفرلي مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه عباة .. شو الانواع المتوفرة والاحجام وشو الاسعار
عالخاص بليز

----------


## A & M

بغيت :-

* الطين المغربي الابيض 

* زيت زيتون اصلي

* توزيعات ولاده شي حلو وبسعر معقول (( للحين ماحصلت شي اباه ))

اتريى الرسايل ولكم جزيل الشكر ^^

----------


## عاشقة النبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تاجراتي العزيزااات .. اريد شنطة ميك اب صغيره احطهاا ف الشنطة مالت الطلعاات مثل للجامعه او زيارات 
نفس هاي حجمهاا

اللي عندهاا تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تاجرات ابغي بيجامات مقاسات كبيره 2 اكس لارج او 3 اكس لارج ضروري 

حتى لو قمصان مع لاجينز 

وقمصان مقاسات كبيره

----------


## *مغرومه*

التاجرات العزيزات
منو تقدر توفر حقيه
كريم او زيت السعد
لتخفيف نمو الشعر
و يكون اصلي مب مغشوش
والسموووووووحه من الجميع

----------


## cat-girl

*بغيت ملابس اطفال بيبي بوي ملابس غريبه وتنكريه من مواقع صينيه
وبغيت ملابس تنفع للمررضع بليزززززز الي تعرف تراسلي عالاقل*

----------


## لايف ستايل

السلام عليكم

بنــات بغيت سجــادة العــود ضروري
والدش المضيء
والحنفيه المضيئــه

جم مره أكتب طلبي ومحد سأل فيني!  :Frown:

----------


## عنا عمري

مرحبا
بغيت نفس هاالخاتم

----------


## طفلهـ عاشقهـ

تفصيييييييل عباايات ساااده 

باي ميزاانيه 

ضروووووووووري

----------


## ملح دبي

السلام عليكم ..

فيه وحده تبيع ستيكرات الحناء بغيت الرابط او اسم التاجره ... شكرا

----------


## نوره فهد

السلآم عليكم ،،

بنات دخيلكم ابا من هالحزام باقرب وقت 



انا دورت ف مكان حتى موسكينو نفسه ماعندهم يبالي اطلب و اقل شي ٦ شهور لين يووصل !!!!!!!
... ،، وشكراا !




ترسل لي رساله خاصه افضل ... وشكراااااا !

----------


## وحييدهـ

خواتي بليز ابي جهاز استكرات الحناء..

جديد وبسعر معقول ومناسب وعليه ضمان اقل شي 3 سنوات ..

بليز ضروري..

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> في اختراع غريب 
> ينباع ف امريكا 
> 
> وبعض الدول الاوربيه
> عباه عن مكنسه كهرباىيه بسطح داىري
> تنظف البيت اوتوماتكيا 
> 
> 
> من التاجره اللي عندها استعداد توفرلي اياها !
> قيمتها مايقارب 1000 درهم اماراتي !

----------


## um-beereg3

> مرحبا بنات
> 
> بغيت وحدة تقدر توفرلي مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه عباة .. شو الانواع المتوفرة والاحجام وشو الاسعار
> عالخاص بليز

----------


## بنت الديـره

*بغييييييييت قباضات الورد الجوري بأسرررع وقت وبأقل الاسعار

*

----------


## جرح الموده

خوآتي أنا أدور فستان ألبسه في عرس إختي . . وأباه يكون تفصيل مصمم ( أزرا - هزار - مآيكل . . الخ )

ومشكورات مقدماً

 :Smile:

----------


## Ms.3wash

أبغي وحدة تطلب لي من موقع ...  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الديـره

بغييييييييت قباضات الورد الجوري بأسرررع وقت وبأقل الاسعار

----------


## وحييدهـ

خواتي بليز ابي جهاز استكرات الحناء..

جديد وبسعر معقول ومناسب وعليه ضمان اقل شي 3 سنوات ..

بليز ضروري..

----------


## احساس33

بغيت ككاو كتكات بأنواعه كل انواعه ...

----------


## M-Alshehhi

*بنّآت بغيت m&ms face mug*
*مثڷ آڷڷي بآڷصۈرِة*
*]* 
*مآبآ ۈحدِ تقۈڷي ب100** ۈڜي ترِى آڷآ هۈ mug*

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي امياس ورقيه لوضع البضاعه فيها الصغيره

----------


## وحيدهـ

بليز خواتي آلة استكرات الحناء + الاكياس الشفافه اللي توضع داخلها الاستكرات

----------


## احتاجك..

أبااااااااااااااااااااااا عبي ><
للحين ما حصلت شي ع مزاجي^^

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبا بنات

بغيت وحدة تقدر توفرلي مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه فساتين .. شو الانواع المتوفرة والاحجام وشو الاسعار
عالخاص بليز

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا شنطة هيرمز بسعر معقول لون اسود





وابا بعد شرات هذا الخاتم

----------


## نم نم مي

السلام عليكم .. 

لا إله إلا الله .. 

لو مـــــاعليكن أمــر خواتــــي بغيت دخون ينبــــــــــاع في العين شرات هالصور ..

بإعتقادي بإن هالدخون ممسج وللبيـــت ...

منوه تقدر توفرلــي .. 







شكــرا ...

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت جلابيات كم طويل قياس XL والالون شوي اتكون داكنه ..

وبغيت وحده اتوفرلي : شنطه عليها علم بريطانيا

----------


## مسك روز

*مرحبااا

فيه تاجره تبيع فساتين بنوتات بموديلات فيكتورية نسييييييييييييييت اسمها ماحصلت موضوعها


وبعد تاجره عندها عطورات فرنسيه مركزة غراشن صغار وغطيانهن خشبيات ><

وووين مواضيعهن =(*

----------


## طالبة العلياء

اريد جلابيات دانتيل حلوة للنفاس تكون اسعارها معقولة

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبـآ 

اريد مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه فساتين .. ياليت يكون فيه هالمواصفات 
[ بدون راس , اريد في جسم مع يدين ] 

على الخاص يتني كم رسالة اسعار حلوه بس المواصفات مش مثل الي اريدهـآ 
بالانتظار باسررع وقت

----------


## little kitten

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت بوكسات التوزيعات الشفافة .. اذكر اني شفتهن هني عند تاجرة بس نسيت اسمها  :Frown:

----------


## بكتني الذكرى

بناات ابا الصابوووونه السودااء ( اللي تزيل الكلف والنمش و الرؤوووس السوداء )

غلااافها شفااااف ومب مكتوب عليه شي .. مكوناتها طبيييعيه

بليييز اباها بسرعه

----------


## MOON_AD

فساتين للبنوتات عمر سنة

----------


## ام طروق

اريد مانيكان رااقي بستاند خشبي لعرض الملابس..
ومانيكان يستخدمنه المصممات قاعدته عجلات.. 

يا ريت الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص ..ومشكوووره..

----------


## وحييدهـ

أبي اله استكرات عليها ضمان ...

----------


## عشوبه

ابي قمصان او بديات اشكال حلوه وابي لاقيزات ارجوكم اتساعدوني لاني من متى وانا ادور بس ما حصلت بليييييييييز

----------


## أم مايــــد

اطالعوو توقيعي ..

----------


## غروب المنصوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


لو سمحتن ابا مني ققباضات الي تي حبتين مع بعض ابا اشكال يديده وشغل التاجره نفسها مابا شي ف السوق..

ضروري الي عندها اطرش بالصور ع الخااااااااااااااااااص بلييييييييز..

----------


## كلي ماركة

بغيت اي شي يخص ال نيو بورن ( مولود جديد ) لبنت و ولد 
مثل 
قماط ، ملابس ، مدس ، لحاف، افرول ( لبس كامل ) 
شي كشخه

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا ,
بغيت اطقم ملابس اولاد ماركات (3-6)
وبغيت جوارب اطفال ولادي على شكل جواتي
وبغيت قمصان فكتوريه او شيفون ،
ضرووووووووووري

----------


## لايف ستايل

*السـلام عليكم*

*بغيت*

* سجــادة العــود* 
*والدش المضيء*

*ضـروري*

*دخييلكـم يا بنـات جم مره أطلب ومحد يرد علي !*

----------


## شوق وامل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من عندها استكرات الجدار الحجم الكبير والنوع الاصلي يزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم الكندي

_بنات الشااارجة

بغيت شلح داخلية القطنية الساده

اظن يبيعون منها في السوق الجديم

اعرف سعرهم وللتاجرة فايدتها

بغيت مقاس اكس لارج وميديوم

في الانتظااااااااااار على الخاص ^^_

----------


## غروب المنصوري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> لو سمحتن ابا مني ققباضات الي تي حبتين مع بعض ابا اشكال يديده وشغل التاجره نفسها مابا شي ف السوق..
> 
> ضروري الي عندها اطرش بالصور ع الخااااااااااااااااااص بلييييييييز..


اترياكن..

----------


## ام عبدالله...

لو سمحتوا بغيت توزيعات للحج

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا قباضات كيوووووووووووووووووووت 
مابا اشكال تقليدية ابا اشكال حلوة ودلع

----------


## MS.FANTAK

انا عاد سالفتي سالفة 

انا ابا تاجرات خخخ

من يومين طلبت من تاجرة اسمها جسر التواصل << هي نفسها اللي اتسوي عين الجمل
طلبت منها وللحين ما دشت المنتدى .... عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله 
فاللي اتعرفهااا اتقوول لها ادش اتجيك ع الخاص 

والتاجرة الثانية هي um-beereg3 << اللي اتبيع السوع الماركة 
هااي بعد ما دشت المنتدى اهئ

ابا طلبياااتي توصلني قبل يوم الجمعة ولا ترااني صدق صدق بتوووهق وبتفشل 

الفزعة بليييييييييز ولا هنتوو

----------


## دلووعة دادي

يا تاااااااااااجرات 

بغيت اكياس للبضايع بالجملة شكلها حلوووو

بليز وباسعار معقولة .. ترانا نعرف السوق واسعاره


بلييييز لا تنسوني

----------


## أم دانووه

*بغيت توزيعات مواليد شي يديد و مب متداول 

و أرجوكن مع الصور عشاان اختاار ما أبا وحدة تراسلني و تقولي كم ميزانيتج 

هي تحط سعرها و بشوف إذا يناسبني و إلا لا ؟؟؟*

----------


## Back 2 Home

انا اذكر من زمان كنت ادخل القسم التجاري وكانت فيه تاجره من العين اتبيع كفرات السرير واتبيع بعد الحشو .. ياليت حد يدلني عليها .. 

ابا كفر أبيض نفس مال الفنادق + الحشو والمخاد بعد .. بسعر حلوووو

----------


## فجيره

شحالكن 

بليز ابا شنطه بو سلسله طويله بس الشنطه مرسوم عليها علم بريطانيا برتش 

ولو تطلها لي من برع بليز بعطيها اللي تبيه 

بليز بليز الكل هاب عليها 

بليز اللي مافهمت لي تدق ع الخاص لول

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا اشياء حلوة ومميزة لغرفتي
شموع، ابجورات ، مفارش ........ الخ
بس أبا اشياء مميزة مش موجودة فالسوق

----------


## من أنا

ابا لانجري 
الي عندها تطرش الكتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## أم شهد2010

> يا تاااااااااااجرات 
> 
> بغيت اكياس للبضايع بالجملة شكلها حلوووو
> 
> بليز وباسعار معقولة .. ترانا نعرف السوق واسعاره
> 
> 
> بلييييز لا تنسوني




نفس الطلب

----------


## سبلونة

ابغي بجايم بنات مال جاب. ابغي لعمر شهر لين ثلاث شهور وابغي لسنتين

----------


## روح الفانيليا

*بغيت امبولات ايفا بالكولاجين و بليز ابا التفاصيل تكون كامله عن السعر و التوصيل يكون سلم و استلم*

----------


## L0ve

بدل لبنوته عمرها 4 شهور مع الجوتي وربطة الشعر
جوارب اطفال علي شكل جواتي
وبغيت استكرات جدران للأطفال 
لو سمحتوووووووا*

----------


## لايف ستايل

*السـلام عليكم*

*بغيت*

*سجــادة العــود* 
*والدش المضيء*

*ضـروري*

*دخييلكـم يا بنـات جم مره أطلب ومحد يرد علي !*

----------


## ريم بنت راشد

السلآم عليكم ,,

بنآت لقيت موقع آسيوي ولا عرفت له ,,

ابا وحده تطلب لي منه ,,

----------


## الحـــــايره

ابا لقنزات حق الكبار واليهال من عمر سنتين ونص لين 3 تقريبا 
ولعمر 8 سنوات 


واهممم شي ابا اي شي يطول الشعر بسرعه .. يكون مضمووووووون ومجرب وسعره معقول

----------


## فطـــامي 750

*ابغى خاتم التسبيح بسعر الجمله

اللي سعرها اقل باخذ منها* :Smile:

----------


## كيوتو

ابغي مناكير من هاذي الماركات 
essie
china glaze
color club

----------


## جرح صامت

منو من التاجرات تبيع بلاك بيري بولد او كيرف او تورش اي نوع عادي بس المهم يديد وبسعر حلو ضروري

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي خاتم YSL

بسعر معقول والدفع كامل عند الاستلام ..!!!!!

----------


## الهدى1

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي سكارفات شيفون او صفوة تكون بيبضاء للمدارس 

ضروري خواتي حتى لو ماركات ابا تقريبا حول 6 

^___________________________^

----------


## عالية الغالية

في تارجة حاطه في توقيعها صور فساتين للبنات 

شيفون سادة بلونين 

وهي اللي تفصلهم 

من ضمن لاالوان احمر مع وردي 

وتركواز مع ليموني 

وتوقيعها متحرك

----------


## Ms.3wash

ابا وحدة تطلب لي من موقع :]
لأني بتعامل معاها دوووووم ..

----------


## Mall.08

شامبو الأرز التايلندي 
لمنع تساقط الشعر

----------


## الملاك الحالم

السلام عليكم


منو تقدر توفر لي الحصالة الحديد اللي يكون معاها مفتاح ... شكلها يكون مربع

يزاكن الله خير بغيتها ضروري

----------


## m.dxb88

بنات أبا تااااجره تبيع ميني دراعه وضااغط فستان كامل ودرررراعات طوووويله بسعر زين

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> منو توفر استكرات تاتو باشكاال حلوه واسعار مناسبة .. 
> 
> شفتها ف صوالييين باسعاار جداا مميزة !





> السلام عليكم \
> خواتيي ابي اخذ هديه لريلي 
> فاي وحده تحس ان عندها هدايا وجي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي Haute Jersey From NYX

بسعر معقول .. والدفع كامل سلم استلم .. !!!!!!!

----------


## الملاك الحالم

السلام عليكم


منو تقدر توفر لي الحصالة الحديد اللي يكون معاها مفتاح ... شكلها يكون مربع

يزاكن الله خير بغيتها ضروري

----------


## ام_كشة

بغيت سليبرات 
اذكر تاجرة قبل تبيع
بس مب مدكرة نكها


وبغيت فساتين لعيد الاضحى لبنوتة عمرها سنة

----------


## Mall.08

ملح الحليب من يوكو سبا وهذي صورته لأقل سعر 
اريد من 3 إلى 6 حبات
ويهمني اعرف تاريخ الإنتاج والانتهاء + الحجم



واريد بعد
شامبو الأرز التايلندي
لمنع تساقط الشعر
واذا له بلسم وكريم .. يا ليت (يعني ملحقاته بالكامل)

----------


## ام السعف

في تاجره جفت موضوعها مره ونسيت وين 

تبيع قماطات اشكال حلوه وغريبه من موقع امريكي اعتقد

فياريت اللي تعرف اسمها او قد طلبت من عندها تقولي لان خاطري اطلب

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ابى اكياس مطبوعه عليها اللوقو مالي 
فياليت اللي عندها 
تراسلي ع الخص الصور والاسعار+المدة

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنـآت أبغيْ تآجرة تطلبلي من موقع

----------


## ريماس $

ابا شرات هذا الطوق بربري وابا بعد الواان فوشي وكمن لوون ع الخااص 
بس بعد ابا بربري ضرووووري

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي كشخة بس مب عرس
أبا اشياء تناسب الطلعات

----------


## •εïз•om.ahmad•εïз•

حد يعرف وحده تبيع ستكرات جدران..؟؟؟

----------


## مياو_مياو

السلام عليكم !!! 

منو من التاجرات تبيع زبدة الشيا الخااااااااااااااااااام الأصلي ..

بليـــــــــــــــــز بليـــــز راسلوني على الخاص و قولولي
أحتااااجها ضرووووري

----------


## hano0ode

مطلوب 
*خاتم اف سان لورا
*شنطة ليدي ديور (لون اسود و بلمعة) 
*كعب اف سان لورا قياس 37
*شنطة دولشي ان غبانا
*كعب دولشي ان غبانا
*سلسلة تيفاني
*حلق ، سلاسل من شانيل

----------


## نبض الشارقة

لصقات كررررست بلييييز بآآآسررع وقت

----------


## Mall.08

> ملح الحليب من يوكو سبا وهذي صورته لأقل سعر 
> اريد من 3 إلى 6 حبات
> ويهمني اعرف تاريخ الإنتاج والانتهاء + الحجم
> 
> 
> 
> واريد بعد
> شامبو الأرز التايلندي
> لمنع تساقط الشعر
> واذا له بلسم وكريم .. يا ليت (يعني ملحقاته بالكامل)

----------


## مسك_دبي

ابغي بجايم قاب لبنت عمرها سنه ..
وابغي بنات يسون ورق عنب حلو .. !!

----------


## ثريا النجوم

اللي عندها فستان عرس وحابه تبيعه بسعر حلو تطرش لي على الخاص

----------


## Ms.3wash

أبا سوالف عليها علم بريطانيا بديات وجواتي وشنط .. 

 :Smile:

----------


## الملاك الحالم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي الحصالة الحديد اللي يكون معاها مفتاح ... شكلها يكون مربع
> 
> يزاكن الله خير بغيتها ضروري




أكرر طلبي

----------


## فلة للأبد

ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايبود شفته قبل من تاجره شكل لولو كاتي اذا متوفررررررررررررر 
ملابس الاتحاد

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ادور علي ساعه رجاليه جيشيه ماركه جي اف او اي ماركه ثانيه

----------


## uae_student

عندي طلبين 
الاول : ابغي مفارش رووعه للطاولات والكمدينو والتسريحه وكوالتي حلوو وسعر احلى 
الثاني : ابغي استكرات جدران باشكال حلوه وولاطفال بعد

----------


## أم خلــودي

طلبي اني ابي أخت توفر لي غرض من مردف سيتي سنتر ضروري خلال كم من يوم ولها عمولتها

----------


## ساحرة قلبه

ابا قوالب سيلكووون للكيك والاسويت 
على شكل اشكال مثل ورد 
وغيرة 
باحجام مختلفه 
والسعر يكون حلو مب نااااار مثل العارض 
يلي عندها ياريت اتخبرني

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنات ابي كفرات وتلبيست للاب توب 

واسعار معقوله وزينه 


بليييز بسرعه

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا.. 

*عندي كذا طلب .. يا حلوات* 


 :55 (4): ابا ستيكرات حلوة و راقية للجدران ..

 :55 (4): ستاند او حامل الاساور 

 :55 (4): حامل القباضات مال الشعر 

 :55 (4): المرآة المضيئة للمكياج ..


 :55 (4): منظم المكياج ..اللي شكله بلاستك شفاف

----------


## { هتان .. !

الـ سلام عليكم،،
أبا عبايات قصات أو موديلات خفيفة للدوام والجامعة،
,
وشكرا

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هذا بسعر معقول والدفع عند الاستلام

----------


## um-beereg3

> الـ سلام عليكم،،
> أبا عبايات قصات أو موديلات خفيفة للدوام والجامعة،
> ,
> وشكرا


+





> مرحبـآ 
> 
> اريد مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه فساتين .. ياليت يكون فيه هالمواصفات 
> [ بدون راس , اريد في جسم مع يدين ] 
> 
> على الخاص يتني كم رسالة اسعار حلوه بس المواصفات مش مثل الي اريدهـآ 
> بالانتظار باسررع وقت

----------


## ام المزيون

بنات بغيت جلابيات استرج بكم طويل

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي

ابي جلابيه خفيفه للعيد بس بنفس الوقت فخمه

----------


## أم خلــودي

> طلبي اني ابي أخت توفر لي غرض من مردف سيتي سنتر ضروري خلال كم من يوم ولها عمولتها

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

http://www.kwtfuture.com/up//uploads...efe4ea43aa.png

اللي عندها مثل هالنقاب

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أببأ أغررأض كوريهُ منوعهَ ، بسعر منآسبَ

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أبأ تلبيسآأت لأب توبَ

----------


## um-beereg3

الـ سلام عليكم،،
أبا عبايات قصات أو موديلات خفيفة 

+

اريد مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه فساتين .. ياليت يكون فيه هالمواصفات 
[ بدون راس , اريد في جسم مع يدين ] 

على الخاص يتني كم رسالة اسعار حلوه بس المواصفات مش مثل الي اريدهـآ  
بالانتظار باسررع وقت

----------


## صفاء1983

ارغب بشراء مكنسة كهربائيه لغسل السجاد...وتكون من راس الخيمه

----------


## هاااااي

مرحبا 
بغيت تاجرات القباضات باشكال حلوة واحجام مختلفة والاسعار مناسبة بشرط تطرشلي بضاعتها أشوفها واللي يعجبني اشتريه والباقي أرده

----------


## Ms.3wash

> اريد مانيكان ابا اعرض عليه فساتين .. ياليت يكون فيه هالمواصفات 
> [ بدون راس , اريد في جسم مع يدين ] 
> 
> على الخاص يتني كم رسالة اسعار حلوه بس المواصفات مش مثل الي اريدهـآ 
> بالانتظار باسررع وقت


أبغي مثل طلب الاخت 

+ 

الي تقدر توفر لي النقاب الكويتي الي يكون بس قطعة من تحت بدون الي فوق ..

----------


## وصوفي غير

ابغي منتجات فانتسي الامريكيه الاصلية 


وبسعرهم الاصلي

----------


## هند سلطان

السلام عليكم حبيباتي
أمنوا من تاجرات أتبيع شنط للمدرسة وأتكون واسعة من داخل ولها بعد عجلات وبعد فيها 3 أو 4 أقسام للشنطة المدرسة وتكون للبنات لأن عندي بنتي الغاليه إن شاء الله بسير الصف خامس وأنتوا تدرون إن كتب ودفاتر مع ملفات وايد وهي في المدرسة خاصة وأتمني من تاجرات المساعده .أنتظر الرد حبيباتي تاجرات
وأنا أرتب لها جدول وبعد أتكون ضيجة الشنطة ..........ياااااااااااااااارب حد يساعدني من تاجرات

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

اشحالكم ياحلوات

ابا منكم مساعدة اللي اتعرف تطلب من المواقع الرسمية للشنط الاصلية مثل شانيل وLV وغيرها

يعني ابا وحدة تطلبلي شنط لان بصراحة اللي اشوفهم هني واااااايد يبالغون ولا يكون الكولكشن نازل من فترة ويقولون توا يديد يتحرونا خبال ما نعرف شو اليديد من القديم 

المهم ياحبوبات لاحد يبخل علي

----------


## إنتصار

السلام عليكم ‏

وبغيت فستان عروس فخم ومب غالي ‏

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكن..

شخباااركن؟؟

الغااالياااات بغيييت وحده تسوي توزيعااات للملجــه..وتكوون اشكاالها حلوه ومرتبه وباسعاار حلوه ..مب غااالي ولا انه رخيص ..لانه اعرف الرخيص يعني شكله مب حلو..خخخخ..بس والله زين اذا بتطلع وحده تسوي توزيعات حلوه ونااايس ورخييصه..الصرااحه بكوون شااركه لها واااايد...


اترياااكن ع الخااااااص لاتسووون لي اقنوووور ابا توصلني فووق الـ 10 رساااايل..خخخخخ ..

فداعــة الرحمــن..

----------


## full options

أبا وحده ترسم ع العبي

----------


## hano0ode

مطلوب 
*شنطة ليدي ديور (لون اسود و بلمعة)
*كعب اف سان لورا قياس 37
*شنطة دولشي ان غبانا
*كعب دولشي ان غبانا
*سلسلة تيفاني
*حلق ، سلاسل من شانيل

----------


## سحابة الليل

بنات منو تعرف تصمم شعار لرخص تجارية او محلات بليزززززززززززززززززززز ضروري

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مــــــــرحبا

تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 

ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## نوراسلام

ماكينة القطايف

----------


## fifi_girl

> مــــــــرحبا
> 
> تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 
> 
> ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي كووووول

----------


## احساس الروح

ابا القماطات من امريكا اللي اتيكم اشكالها غريبه وابا القماطات والافرول مع اسم البيبي

----------


## فصل الربيع

ابا طاولة حق اللاب توب ويكون سعرها زين

----------


## مها الجنوب

السلام عليكم

عندي مناسبه وبغيت فساتين استرج الي دارجه هالايام

وشكرا لكم

----------


## CLASSY LONDON

منو التاجره اللي تبيع الاجهزه الرياضيه

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

بغيت صبغة الاكل البودره الوان مختلفة

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم

اتمنى حد يوفر لي من منتجات ًIlove garlic
كريم لازالة الكلف والبثور Fade out craem

----------


## منذريه^_^

لوسمحتن 
ابااااا فساتين حلللللوه لبنت عمرها 3 سنوات

----------


## اشارة

مطلوب فستان ملجه مديم فخم .. بيع او اجار .. وفستان سهره مديم راقي وايد..
ياليت الصور مع السعر ضروري

----------


## مها99

مين تقدر توفر لي هديه اسبشل غير تقليديه لعروسه

----------


## شمس الاشواق

سلامن عليكن خواتي 
منو اتبيع شراشف سرير لشخصين على اشكال غاوية وايد 
بس اريد بسعر اوكي مب بسعر مبالغ وايد
و شكرا @[email protected]

----------


## Ms.3wash

ابغي نعول كعبها يكون جي واشكالهن حلوة

----------


## ensana

اللي عندها هالزحليقة بس تكون وياها مريحانه.....تخبرني......... ياليت اتطرش لي الصور وسعرها عالخاص ومشكوره للجميع......

----------


## NseeM ElShaRG

السلام عليكم
بغيت ملابس حمل و ولاده
بغيت شي راقي وسمبل
واطقم حق بيبي بوي

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

> مطلوووب شلق........اللي عندها يا ليت تراسلني عالخاص..........




وانا بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ~ DISASTER

بغيت استكرات حنا شفت وحده تبيع و جيه وايد حروف و اشكال شانيل بس ضيعتها

----------


## NseeM ElShaRG

بغيت الكروت مال العيدية

وتوزيعات مواليد يديده ومميزه

----------


## غشاوي الليل

حبوبأت اللي تقدر توففري مثل هالشنطهَ



التآجره اللي تبييعهنَ ، قألت أن موضوعهأ تسكر 
وأنننأ خأطرييهَ فييهآ وربيُ 

اللي تقدر توفرهأ ترأسَلنيُ

----------


## ريماااني2010

منو تقدر توفر لي
ميكب من امريكا
موقع urban decay

----------


## No NeEd

السلام عليكم,

بنات عندي بزار فالكليه بعد عيد الاضحى باسبوع 
وشفت وحده من البنات حطت هالصور وعيبتني لان بنات الكليه يحبون هالسوالف واباهم بسعر معقول

هالنعال وايد عايبني ولو القى شراته زين وابا منه بالجمله عالاقل حد يقولي وين يبيعونه



وهذا بعد وايد كيوت وبيحبونهم


ابا مخدات عليها علم بريطانيا او اي شي ثاني مثل اللي فالصوره وعادي لو يكونن غير شوي 




لان لازم ندخل ميزانيه حلوه شوي وبليز ياريت اي حد يعرف يرد علي عالخاص..

وتسلمون حبيباتي

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي ابا اساور اشكال والواان بس تكون نااعمه وكيووت ............. ابا اكثر من شكل ولون

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

السلام عليكم
نبي ملابس و ولاده دانتيل 
ابي شي راقي وسمبل
واطقم حق بيبي بنوت

----------


## طفلهـ عاشقهـ

جهاز الحف بالخيط الكهربائي

----------


## الحـــــايره

ابا مثل هالراااس
لراس ياهل مثله مب راس كبير ....

http://www4.0zz0.com/2011/02/01/14/433893702.jpg

----------


## أم مطر

مطلوب قالب الشطرنج

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات اريد شنط ظهر


اللي عندها اطرش الصورة على الخاص

انتظر

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم

اتمنى حد يوفر لي من منتجات ًIlove garlic
كريم لازالة الكلف والبثور Fade out craem

أو اي كريم لازالة الكلف والبثور

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عبي رووووعة ومناسبة للطلعات

والتاجرة ام عمر اللي عندج نقاب المطاعم بلييييييييييييييييز راسليني دورتج وما حصلتج><

----------


## Ms.3wash

النقاب الكويتي .. بس يكون شوي طويل ما ابا قصير

----------


## الوطنية

Murhaba. 

شحالكم. بنوتات. 


فديت. كم. تجراتنا. ممكن. توفرولي. بدل. بنوتات. بربري. او. ماركات. ثانية 
وللأولاد. للعيد. مع. كل. ملحقاته. بس. بسعر. معقول. من. عمر. سنة ونص. ل. 3. سنوات. .

----------


## el3yo0oz2000

السلام عليكم 
بنات منو من التاجرات توصل طلبات من مواقع أمريكية لأن في أغراض حابه آخذها من موقع أمريكي بس مشكلتهم ما يوصلون خارج ال US

----------


## akka

أبا استكرات الحنة 

.اشتريت مره من تاجرة ونسيت اسمها .لأني توووووووووووووووبة ما بحني عيالي غير في البيت ...ذبحونا هالصالونات في عيد الفطر ...

----------


## الم الواقع

*السلام عليكم
الغلا بغيت حد يوفر لي مشابك التوك انوعية القوية اصلية ابا كمية*

----------


## The Dream

ابي عبي بقصاااات حلوة وراقيه وأسعارها مقبوله

----------


## أنامل

بغيت شيل للبيت بس ماتكون سادة
تعبت وانا أدور !

----------


## وحييدهـ

*بناااااااات بلي ابي الة استكرات ضروووووووووري


بليز*

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

هالاشيا اللي اباهن اللي توفرهن بليز تراسلني

زبده الشيا الخام
زيده الكاكاو الخام
زبده المانجو
زبده الافوكادو
الصابون الافريقي
بودره الكولاجين

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

وهي بعد ابا ال magic peeling glove لو سمحتو

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا عبي رووووعة ومناسبة للطلعات
> 
> والتاجرة ام عمر اللي عندج نقاب المطاعم بلييييييييييييييييز راسليني دورتج وما حصلتج><

----------


## أم مطر

> مطلوب قالب الشطرنج


اكرر الطلب 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> مــــــــرحبا
> 
> تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 
> 
> ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## ام سارة2011

من من التاجرات تقدر تحجز فندق + ترتيب الغرفه بالورود والشموع اهم شي سعر معقول بليز

----------


## m.dxb88

مطلوب وحده عندها بددددلات غريبه صينيه او هنديييه. تراسلنى



وابا بعد ضاغط كامل من فوق لتحت



وبغيت قلب رقيق بس السلسسسله وطوووووووويله

----------


## مها99

شكرااا حبيباتي الي راسلوني بس انا قلت ابي هديه غير تقليديه بما معناه تكون فريده من نوعها

دخون والعطور وملابس اشياء تقليديه

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

بغيت معلمه وحده في راك تدرس الصف الثالث والرابع جميع المواد 
وممكن توصل للبيت

----------


## رحمات80

بغيت كاميرا يديدة من كانون دقتها عالية

----------


## وثيـــــر

بغيت توزيعات مواليد اولاد... افكار يديدة ومبتكرة

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي منتجات essence 
؟؟

----------


## Vanillla

الي تقدر تسويلي عرض للبحث بس طبعا مب بالبور بوينت ببرنامج متطور واقدر اتحكم فيه وبسعر حلو 

تراسلني بلييز

----------


## so_cool

السلام عليكم يا تاجرات مصر منو اقدر توفر لي كريم ليوكسييد -ر ضروري عدد 15 حبه باسرع وقت ممكن خلال اسبوع *

----------


## صاحبة ذوقM

منو اتبيع مخاوير جاهزه 
والقطع سااااااااده او امخططه

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

السلام عليكم خواتي 
ابغي ملابس اولادي ماركات باسعار معقولة من سن 6-9 شهور حق الشتاء

----------


## UM_RSHOODEE

يليت التاجرة الي تبيع المغربيات المودرن اتطرشلي امس كانت عايبتني مغربياته بس للاسف مب ذاكرة النك مالها هو اعتقد نك بالانجليزي

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

بنات الشارجة بغيت اغراض من السوق الجديم

هاي ثالث مرة اطلب ليييييييييش محد يرد

----------


## llDUBA!ll

السلام عليكم

ادور على التاجرة اللي تبيع طبليات وتسوي بعد تلبيسات للطاولات ... 

وشكرا

----------


## لايف ستايل

بنــــــــات أريـد *سجـادتين* بعروق العود لونهم بيــج
بسررعه دخيلكم  :Frown: 
2 سجـاده من العود بس يكون لونها بيج

----------


## βйť ẳĻţђӘәb

تاجرات المنتدى 


بليز أبا شرات شراشف الفنادق ^^ المقلمة

من زمان أدورهـآ

ابا التلبيسه بس لانهـ عندي الي ينحط داخلهن ^^

ياريت السعر مايكون مبالغ فيهـ

النوع مزدوج ^^

----------


## قلبي سعيد

ابغــــي قطاعه الاناناس

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> مــــــــرحبا
> 
> تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 
> 
> ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## سكوون الغراام

ابا هيلاهوبات للاطفال والنوع الخفيف الشفاف واللون البنفسجي الفاتح

----------


## Hamdo0na

السلام عليكم 

بغيت ميدالية سيارة 

على شكل لوحة السيارة 

^^

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت وحده اتسويلي وسايط بالفون بمناسبة قدوم مولود و بطرش لها رصيد

----------


## سبلونة

اللي تفصل فساتين كروشيه حلوه حق بنوته عمر شهرين تراسلني بسرررررعه

----------


## *سود العيون*

السلام عليکم
بغيت حد يوفر لي هالاغراض
غطا الکواية
سيور للحمالة: لولو،دانتيل،فصوص..الخ
الحمالة الشفافة الکاملة 
لمعة الفازلين اللون الشفاف
و الاسعار يا ريت تکون مناسبة و معقولة‎
‎

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

انا تحت عيوني حفره عميقه هههه وفيني هالات وخطوط .. منزمان فيني لان احجج عيوني 

اللي عندها كريم يشد المنطقه عدل ويخفي الهالات واهم شي الحفره اللي تحت عيوني تختفي


تراسلني ابى شي مظمون مظمون مظمووووووووووووووووووووووون تعبت من كثر مافلس

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

أبآ بدلآت لبيبي بوي مآركه من عمر سنه لسنه و نص شتويه
ياليت لو بربري أو فندي ‏،،‏ أبآ بدلآت حلوه ‏،،‏ و بسعر معقووووووووووووووووول بل!ز

----------


## طفلهـ عاشقهـ

عدساااات باربي ب 80 درهم

----------


## غزولـ

ابي :كريم بريست أكتيفز او كريم مضمون لتكبير الصدر تراسلني

----------


## lulu.03

ابي Magic peeling

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عبي للعيد^^

----------


## so_cool

> السلام عليكم يا تاجرات مصر منو اقدر توفر لي كريم ليوكسييد -ر ضروري عدد 15 حبه باسرع وقت ممكن خلال اسبوع *


 او اي كريم شبيهه في التركيبه ضروري وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## فلة للأبد

صباحكم نغمه الرحمن 

فديتكم مابي اكلف ع احد بس ادوررررررررر حزام اللي يلبسووونه الاولاد فاليوووله والاعراس

----------


## NseeM ElShaRG

بغيت فساتين وبدل ونعول للبنات .. 10 سنوات

اذا في مجال حد يوفرلي الطاولات الصغار اللي يتكسفن طبعا بديزاينات حلوه

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

أكرر طلبي

أبآ بدلآت بيبي بوي لعمر سنه سنه و نص
مآركه بربري أو فندي شتويه بسعر معقوول

و بسعر معقوووول

----------


## fo0olh

مرحبا صبايا 

مرحبا تاجرات 


انا بكتب طلباتي تعبت وانا ادور ما احصل نفس اللي في خاطري واللي عنده شي متوفر يطرشلي على الخاص وانشالله بنتواصل 

اول شي ابا شي ينضم النعول والجواتي ويرتبهن لانني احسهن متخربطات عندي وايد
ثاني شي اريد قمصان نوم حلوه تكون طويله او حركات لين الركبه ماحبها قصيره وايد وبقياس xl
اريد درسات او فساتين خفيفه للبيت وللعيد الطول ما يقل عن 63 حتى لو استرتشات بس مب ضيقه واسعه
اريد تاتو اشكال حلو للظهر 
وجهاز تكبير الصدر ويكون ماله اضرار ونتايجه مضمونه وما يخلف اضرار بعد استخدامه
واريد عباه للعيد عمليه وفخمه في نفس الوقت اللي عندها عبي يدايد تطرشلي الموديلات
وووووووشو بعد 
اريد صناديق اللي عندها كبير البني من خشب او من جلد ينفع لترتيب الالعاب

والاسعار تكون حلوه ومناسبه بليز اللي عندها تطرشلي وشكرا حبايب البي

----------


## ام سارة2011

هلا بغيت شي حلو ينفع حق ليلة الحناء بس ما يكون لبس هندي وابيه شي راقي لو سمحتوا

----------


## banota agner

اباا حد يطلبلي اوون لاااااين منوو يقدر موقع امريكي

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

ابا وحده تسوي لي بوستر بروفيشنال 
خلال يومين و السعر معقول 
التفاصيل ع الخاص

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> مــــــــرحبا
> 
> تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 
> 
> ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## شمسة المرر

منوه تقدر توفر لي كاابات رجاليه مااركه !!
و ابا حد يفصل جلابيات رجااليه موديلات يديده للتوضيح عندي صور
ظرووري ابااهن

----------


## قطوة العين

منو تقدر توفر لي منظم اغراض البيبي ضروووووري 



نفس هذا او شبيه له بليييييز

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ابغي وحده من التاجرات توفر الليفه السحريه الاصليه او اللي تقدر تطلبلي اياها من الموقع
وهذا اسمها بالانجلش Magic Peeling Glove

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> منو تقدر توفر لي منظم اغراض البيبي ضروووووري 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه له بليييييز


السموحه من راعية الصوره 

انا بعد ابا منه وابا كذا لون . . ولو شي اشكال ثانيه ما نقول لا ^^
بسعر معقول بلييييز ..

----------


## قلوب العذارى

> منو تقدر توفر لي منظم اغراض البيبي ضروووووري 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه له بليييييز


 
نفس الطلب بلييييييييييز

----------


## وصوفي غير

بنات أبا عبايات للمناسبات و شغل يديد

----------


## MOON_AD

تاجرات التواقيع اريد منكم خدمة راسلوني على الخاص

----------


## snota

> ابغي وحده من التاجرات توفر الليفه السحريه الاصليه او اللي تقدر تطلبلي اياها من الموقع
> وهذا اسمها بالانجلش Magic Peeling Glove


السموحة من الاخت عـ الاقتباس ..

انا بعد ابغى هالليفة السحرية لونها ابيض مب السودا مالت ليفة الحمام المغربي

----------


## شمس الاشواق

منو تاجرة داخل الامارات الي اتبيع جهاز لازاله شعر الوجه بو حجم صغير
اريده ضروري انا في الانتظار خواتي

----------


## silent tear

ابا وحده تفصل عبي راااااااقيه و قصات يديده بس التعامل يكون ع النت لانه ظروفي ماتسمح اروح لحد

----------


## احلى زعول

هلا الغاليات ابي معدات تزيين الكب كيك والمكينه الي اتسوي البيتي فور وبعد أبا الألوان الي يستخدمونها في تلويين كريمة الكب الكيك

----------


## angel2008

مطلوب فستان لونه نيلي فخم قياس 14 أو 12

----------


## AL-jawaher

> منو تقدر توفر لي منظم اغراض البيبي ضروووووري 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه له بليييييز


انا بعد ظروووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## AL-jawaher

ابغي فستان ينفع البسه بعرس
للحوامل بالشهر الثامن

----------


## @الحلا كله@

السلام عليكم 
خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي قطع قطن وقطع حرير سادة 12 قطعه
اريد افصلهم جلابيات 

اريدهم عند تاجرة وحده كل القطع
وبسعر معقول
بانتظاركم تاجرات

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

> ابغي وحده من التاجرات توفر الليفه السحريه الاصليه او اللي تقدر تطلبلي اياها من الموقع
> وهذا اسمها بالانجلش Magic Peeling Glove



اكرر الطلب ^^

----------


## أم_عبدالله

*منو التاجرة الي تبيع بودرة تغطية الفراغات فالشعر؟؟*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> مــــــــرحبا
> 
> تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 
> 
> ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## شمس الاشواق

ممكن طلب خواتي اريد جهاز لازاله شعر الوجه حجم صغير

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> مــــــــرحبا
> 
> تاجرات إلي تقدر توفر لي علبه الآيشدو هالشهر تراسلني 
> 
> ابا نفسها بالضبط ( علبه آيشدو مبروك )

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا هدية مميزة لاختي عمرها 16 سنة
بس أبا مفيدة ف نفس الوقت

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنات بوظبي .. او تاجرات بوظبي ..

منو تقدر توفرلي خلطة عبير .. أنا من العين  



للي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص بليز

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي شغلات دلع

سليبرات 
تيشيرتات للبيت
أساور دلع

و اي شي غريب طرشولي على الخاص
الصور + الاسعار و طريقة الدفع و التوصيل يزاكم الله خير

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

*مطلوب كفرات لابتوب بشكل حلو وبسعر حلوو ضروووووووووووري*

----------


## معذبة قلوب

تاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي الحنا الملونه ( المعاصير ) 
و الحنا السودة

----------


## ✿ĨśṨ Ğă6ωẬ₥

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ات

منو تقدر تطلبلي من موقع ebay .. وتعرف كيف يطلبون منه .. 
تراسلني

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> خواتي التاجرات الي داخل الامارات منو اتبيع صحون مثل الي في الصورة واذا في وحدة اتبيع اريد ايكون سعر مقبول مب سعر مبالغ فيه و شكرا


نفس الطلب

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ابغي وحده من التاجرات توفر الليفه السحريه الاصليه او اللي تقدر تطلبلي اياها من الموقع
وهذا اسمها بالانجلش Magic Peeling Glove

----------


## جست مي

> ابغي مناكير من هاذي الماركات 
> essie
> china glaze
> color club


وانا بعر ابغي منهم 
السموحة

----------


## *سود العيون*

تاجرات اللي تقدر توفر لي لمعة الفازلين الشفافة تراسلني عالخاص
بليييز ابغيه ضرووووري

----------


## هند سلطان

:Salam Allah: 
هلا حبيباتي تاجرات أمنوا من تاجرات
يبعون الشنط المدرسة للأولاد تدرون شنط البنات غير عن الأولاد أبغي شنطة للأولاد عليها رسومات مثل سيارات أو رجل العنكبوت أو اي شئ تخص الأولاد بس أتكون كبيره وواسعة أمنوا من تاجرات عندها ممكن تساعدووووني أرجوووووووووكم
أنتظر الرد منكم حبيباتي^^

----------


## بنــuaeــت

> منو تقدر توفر لي منظم اغراض البيبي ضروووووري 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه له بليييييز




انااااا بعد اباااااا

----------


## miss.floower

مرحبا ........
ابا حلاوة قيتو الالمانيه بالجمله اذا ممكن في اقرب وقت ....

----------


## هند سلطان

:Salam Allah: 
هلا حبيباتي تاجرات أمنوا من تاجرات
يبعون الشنط المدرسة للأولاد تدرون شنط البنات غير عن الأولاد أبغي شنطة للأولاد عليها رسومات مثل سيارات أو رجل العنكبوت أو اي شئ تخص الأولاد بس أتكون كبيره وواسعة أمنوا من تاجرات عندها ممكن تساعدووووني أرجوووووووووكم
أنتظر الرد منكم حبيباتي^^

----------


## جست مي

مرحبااااااااااااااااا 
ابي حد يوفر لي magic peeling 

وصابونة الطاوس مال المغربي ايي لونها عامج 

لة المساج الوردية اللي يي وياها تنظيف الوجة والريول الخشنة 

والسموحة حبيباتي 
ا

----------


## شمس الاشواق

ابي شراشف سرير مشجر لشخصين

----------


## بقايا عمر

ابعغي جنطة CH قياس ميديم اتوقع بالف و سبعمية تقريبا جي


خذيت الصورة من كلاس ليدي بس مشكله انها تبيع الكبيره واناابالوسط .^.^.

ايغي حد يوفرلي الاسود ميديم لاني مااقدر اطلع دبي واشتريها

----------


## annook

السلام اعليكم ..

ابى وحدة اتسوي معجنات وفطائر ميني باشكال حلوووة
وتقدر اتوصل لدبي - ديرة ..

وشكراا  :Smile:

----------


## صعبة دموعي

بغيت ثياب بيبي بوي من 3-6 أشهر

----------


## كيوتو

محتاجه اغراض من دبي منو بتوفرها لي؟؟

----------


## اميرة ^^

أبـآ سكينيات ملونـة 
نفس اللي فـ زآرآ

----------


## 7780karamil

هلا خواتي ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير وعافية 

خواتي الشاطرات في شغل الفلاش والبوينتس بدي توقيع تجاري خاص بالمنتديات 
حلو وغاوي مثلكم بليز 

بانتظاركم

----------


## برقع وردي

تاجراتي الكريمات 

بغيت حاجتين الاولى بغيت عدة الحمام المغربي وثانيا الي يسون قباضات وسوالف حلوه للشعر لاني اتزهب وبحتاي كميه ان شاء الله 

ومشكورات مقدما

----------


## سراب الغلا

خواتي منو بيوفر لي شيلة صلاة ( لبسة ) بس تكون غليظة مب شفافة ..... 

وأبا ليغنز + تشيرت (بوب سنوب أو سنافر ) مع فولق او اي شي يكون حلو ..(في سوق نايف يبيعهم )وجيمتهم

تكون 25 درهم وبعطيها عمولة ومشكورات

----------


## miss.floower

مرحبا 
بنات منيه تقدر توفرلي القيتو الالماني بسعر الجمله

----------


## العنودي

مرحبا 
ابي ملابس رياضيه نسائيه وطبعا مع الجوتي الرياضي + لبس سباحه كبير يلبس طول 165 ووزن 70 
ابي فستان استرتج للعيد بس قصه يديده وحركه يديه اللي عندها تراسلني 
اتمنى احصل طلبي في اسرع وقت

----------


## miss.floower

مرحبا 
بنات منيه تقدر توفرلي القيتو الالماني بسعر الجمله

----------


## الماركه شما

ايباد 2 بسعر معقول مع الضمان.

----------


## نواري_الحلوه

السلام عليكم 
عزيزاتي التاجرات اللي اتشوف طلبي عندها اتكلمني على الخاص 
1. بغيت فساتين حق بناتي حق العيد من عمر سنه وثلاث سنوات اللي عنها للبيع اطرشلي اة اذا اتعرفون وحده اتفصل 

 يمنع طلب المستعمل في المول الفضي 


موفقين انشاء الله

----------


## مس لولي

السلام عليكم

بغييت عدسات باربي نظر .....

والسموحه ^^

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أببأ قمصصأن بيضآ للسكولَ : )

----------


## SPY

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت توزيعات من سجادة الجيب ومصحف الجيب وقلم الاذكار..
اريد كمية وخلال اسبوع يزاكن الله خير..

منو تقدر توفره لي، او تخبرني عند اي تاجرة وانا بتواصل وياها..

----------


## آهات القلب

بنات ابغي الطقم الست شنط

منو. من التاجرات توفرهم

----------


## someone11

مرحبا صباياااا..

اريد حد يطبع علي اظرف خاصه و اوراق 
من ممكن تساااااااعدني

----------


## سارة النعيمي

مطلوب لصقات كرست للتبيض بسعر معقول
مطلوب قطع قطن مع شيلهم ب30درهم
مطلوب نعول كشخة للبيت بسعر معقول
مطلوب كروسية حليمة بسعر معقول

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

من توفر لي هالمنتج ؟ ؟ 


منتج تنحيف !

----------


## um_salama83

مرحبا خواتي 
بغيت التاجرات الي يبيعن فساتين بنوتات من برع

----------


## مذله

منو تقدر توفرلي نافوره الشوكلا

----------


## أم_جاسم

أريد جلابيات الحوامل والنفاس الطقم (جلابية - مفرش-مفرش المنز) يعني طقم كامل

----------


## فطيمة

ادور فستان استرتح لون احمر او وردى ويكون علية كرستال ونازل من تحت واسيع وطويل يكون ماسك على الخسم من فوق ويلبس ميديم او سمول

----------


## ترفة

مرحباً
بغيت أطقم للمواليد المدس والشنطه و القماط بليز اباهن ظروري 
وبغيت المشد الأندونيسي بو عشر أمتار اللون ابيض

----------


## Nwaaarey

مرحبا بغيت ملابس ماركات عالميه للبنات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييز اسرع شي اباهم قبل عيد الاضحى

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيباتي خبيرات التواقيع

أبي وحدة ترتب لي توقيعي

ملاحظة : أنا جهزت الصور وكل شي بس المطلوب انها تحطهن في اطار واحد متحرك

----------


## قطوة العين

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا

منو اللي تبيع جلابيات استرش مع بناطلين تتواصل وياي ضروري

----------


## عقل النمله

هلا خواتي 

شخباركم 

ادخل في الموضوع 

انا ابي اكواب عدسه كانون الاصليه ما ابي الكوب التقليد لانه عندي ابي الاصلى 

يريت لو احد يعرف من يبيعه او يخبرني حتى وين احصله بس الاصلى وابي الكوب الكبير الابيض

اتنما لو وحده من الى تعرف تخبرني 

وتسلمووون خواتي

----------


## فاخرة

ابغي شراته حبتين 2 انتظر الرد

----------


## miss.floower

ابا حلاوة قيتو الالمانيه منيه تقدر توفرلي اياها ..

----------


## ترفة

نداااااااء عاجل لطموحة بوظبي
بليز أبا من أطقم المواليد

----------


## waham

منو عندها جلابيات رجالية لو سمحتوا

----------


## Maki Kawaiee

بنااات لو سمحتوا ابي اعرف اسم العضوة اللي تبيع استكرات جدرااان لو سمحتووو بسررررعة ضروري^^

----------


## نهر الحياه

هلا خواتي منو تقدر تسوي اكسسوارت مطليه ذهب وبالاسامي

----------


## سارة النعيمي

مطلوب لصقات كرست للتبيض بسعر معقول
مطلوب قطع قطن مع شيلهم ب30درهم
مطلوب نعول كشخة للبيت بسعر معقول
مطلوب كروسية حليمة بسعر معقول
بليز ضروري ^_^

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> منو تقدر توفر لي منظم اغراض البيبي ضروووووري 
> 
> 
> 
> نفس هذا او شبيه له بليييييز


و انا بعد ابا منه ضرورررري

----------


## الـدماني

*مطلووووب زبدة الشيا الخام بسعر حلو على الخاص خواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي*

----------


## ثريا النجوم

بغيت فستان عرس للمصمم مايكل اللي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص

----------


## غاية الضوء

جهــــاز استـــكرات الحنــــا بليز

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

الحصاله الذكيه

----------


## M Lover

بغيت رغوة البانيو المضيئه والفسفوريه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي بغيت قوالب السيليكون للحلويات [ اصغر حجم ] وارخص سعر بشتري عنها 
اهم شي عندي في الاشكال [ الورد \ القلوب ] . .

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي الحصاله الذكيه ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## عيناوية AF

اللي عندها جلابيات راقيه وحلووه اطرشلي ^^

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

تيشيرتات للاولاد بشخصيات كرتونية

----------


## كلامي عسل

انا بغيت هذي اله الرسم ع الاضافر منو من تاجره تبيع تتواصل وياي ع الخاص


مع اللوايح الرسومات

----------


## نور العبير

ابا مكينة لف ورق العنب 

يرجى الرد علي الخاص

----------


## كتومه

جهــــاز استـــكرات الحنــــا بليز

----------


## الأماني

أدور على التاجرات اللي يصممن بزنس كارد - logo - أكياس
و هالسوالف

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي هالساعة أبا كذا لون ....

----------


## صعبة دموعي

ابغي جواتي للعيد مقاس 38‏_‏39

----------


## ***أم سيف***

ابا مفاااااارش كامله شامله للنفاااااااااس والبيبي(اطقم النفاس)

----------


## MSMS

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
*جهاز للمساج للعضلات وتحريك الدورة الدموية للراس والجسم وبعض مناطق الوجه مثل الجبهه انا محتاجتنه ضروري ^^ ولو شي جهاز خاص لعضلات العيون بعد زين 

اتريا ردودكم*

----------


## شمس الاشواق

مساء الخير خواتي داخل الدولة منو اتبيع مثل هذه الجهاز اتكلمني على الخاص ضروري

----------


## احتاجك..

ايباد 1 بسعر اقل من السوق وبعد ابا عبي حلواااااااااات والاسعار 1000 واقل

----------


## NseeM ElShaRG

ابا سكوووتر حق بنت ضروووووري

السكوتر النووع اليديد

----------


## ام سعيد 2006

ابا المخدات اللي فيها ريششش نفس اللي في الفنادق
ويا كفراتهم والا الحشو مالهم وين بحصلها عند اي تاجره
واعتقد ايي لونه ابيض

----------


## The Dream

بنات بلييز ابي الأكواب وطقم السكين الخاشوقه والشوكة والصحون والثلج المضيء 
ابي كل هالاشياء المضيئة ضروري اليوم وانا اعرف اسعارهن تقريبا يعني اللي بتبالغ لأطرش

----------


## عالية الغالية

ايباد 2 بسعر معقول مع الضمان.





اقل من سعر السوق

----------


## كلامي عسل

الغوالي فديتكن بغيت وحده تعرف تطبع ع الفوط 

بليز تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي 
بغيت توزيعات تخرج ، تكون راقيه ومبتكره ،، والحبه بحدود العشر دراهم ،، 
( مب لطفل ،، لخريج من الجامعه ) 

وبغيت سوع رجاليه ماركه ،،

وفي تاجره اتوقع تبيع عطور ماركات اصليه بسعر اقل من السوق

يالييت الي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص ضرووووري

----------


## **jojo **

بوكسات شفافة للتوزيعات ...

----------


## احتاجك..

بنات ابا هدايا رجالية سواء سوع او عطور اوو اي شي بس اشياء تكون صدق حلوة مب موجودة فالسوق

----------


## De$eRt Ro$e

ملابس بنوتات مميزة للعيد

بناتي اعمارهم وحده سنتين ووحده سنة

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي ،،

بغيت كاسات السويت البلاستيك الي بغطا وملاعق

بس بسعر معقول لني ابا اكثر عن 100 حبه

----------


## princess_1

اريد فساتين ناعمه بكم طويل وما يكونن غاليات فحدود الالف وأقل وعبي اعراس

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أررييدَ تلبيسسسآت لأببتوبَ ، بلييز !!

----------


## فاخرة

بغيت شرات هذا البنطلون منو توفره لي

http://www.qtruni.com/upload/upload/wh_865756068.jpg

----------


## غاية الضوء

بغيت تاج الفيونكة بخذ بكمية وحدة كانت عارضتنهم بسعر خمس دراهم لثلاث درازن وللأسف خلص فاللي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني

----------


## احتاجك..

> بغيت شرات هذا البنطلون منو توفره لي
> 
> http://www.qtruni.com/upload/upload/wh_865756068.jpg


مي تووو بس أباه بنطلون طويل^^

----------


## احتاجك..

تاجرات الاكل خاااااااااااااااااااااطري ف ورق عنب وملفوف يكون شغل مضبوط
واحبه بالصلصة وحامض^^

وتكون التاجرة عندها توصيل لـــ عيمان

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> بوكسات شفافة للتوزيعات ...


مي تووووبليز

----------


## The Pearl2011

*منو تبيع ارقااام واصل ... مب شرط تكون مميزه*

----------


## أمة الله

منو بتوفر لي الكورسية اللي ايي تحت الصدر ينلبس تحت الفساتين (يكون بدون حمالات صدر ) بليز ...

نفس هالصورة

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا جيبون لتحت الفستان لبنت عمرها 4 سنوات ابا الجيبون بس...

----------


## شـــواخي

السلام عليكم غالياتي 

منو من التجارات في المنتدى تقدر تصمم لي بطاقة دعوة لعررس 

اللي تعرف ياليت ادلني ع التاجره 

ومشكورات ^^

----------


## اناناسة

*السلام عليكم* 
*ممكن حد يوفرلي هالفير و بسعر مناسب؟؟ الحجم وسط و اللون مب مشكلة اي لون* 




*GHD*  

** 


**

----------


## الاميره نوف

اريد وحدة تصمم لي مجموعة بنراات

----------


## waham

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي تونيك للشعر علبته سودا اسمه velform

----------


## }{الـمـيـث}{

السلام عليكم

خواتي التاجرات ابا وحده تبيع تيشرتات نسائيه مثل الي في الصور

http://im15.gulfup.com/2011-09-29/131729533651.jpg

http://im15.gulfup.com/2011-09-29/1317295336992.jpg

http://im15.gulfup.com/2011-09-29/1317295337393.jpg

تيشرتات السنافر-ام اند امز-انقري بيردز

واتمنى الاسعار ماتكون غاليه لان نبا مجموعه 

انتظر ردكن يا التاجرات على الخاص

----------


## ترفة

مرحباً
عزيزاتي بغيت المشد الأندونيسي بو عشر أمتار اللون الابيض 
بليز اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص 
بليييييز أباه ضروريييييي

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

لو سمحتن اللي تبيع أكواب كانون تراسلني في اقرب وقت

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكن..
الغااااليااات ابا اعرف منو من التاجراات الي تبيييع الجهااز مالمساااج للصدر..كاانت فبالي اكثر عن وحده بس الحييين ما اذكر ولا وحده فييهن..
ابا اطلب ضروووووووووووووووري..

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات شعري صاير خفيف واااااااااايد وعندي صلع في قصتي ( مقدمة راس ) 
وراسي يحجني وايد ... ولما احج يطلع دم شو ترتيب إلي عندها حل طرش لي ....
وترسبات بيضة تطلع مع دم ... شو ترتيب

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا ليغنز و تيشرت إلي عندها تتواصل معاي
تشيرت وليغنز سنافر سبونج بوب


و أبا شيلة صلاة

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

الغااالياااات منوو فيييكن تبيييع مناااديس حلوه وحجمها مب صغيير ولا كبييييييييير واايد متوسط تقريبا ياي ع الكبير.. وعااد بسعر حلو ومرتب يستااهل المندوووس وشكله..
ع الخاااص الغاالياات..

وبعد لا تنسوون ابا جهاااز المساااج للصدر..

----------


## استاهل الروح

آبي بدلآت وفسآتين لبنآت آعمآرهم مآبين 6 الين 12

----------


## بنت الغربيةo

اللي تقدر أتوفرلي كريم أساس مإك ترد علي بليئييز

----------


## خوافي القلب

> بغيت شرات هذا البنطلون منو توفره لي
> 
> http://www.qtruni.com/upload/upload/wh_865756068.jpg


أنآ بعد ابا شراته يكون مقاسه 9 او لآرج

----------


## خوافي القلب

منوو تقدر توووفرلي شرااات هالبووكس 
ابا نفسسسسه بالضبببط مال الكب كيييك

----------


## uae_student

حبيبات قلبي انا عندى طلبين ابغي بجامه كاب لولد عمره سنه سناافر وسبونج بوب بنتن
وطلب ثاني لتاجرات الكروشيه ابغي طقم لولدى عمره سنه قبعه وسكارف على الرقبه وجوتي وقفازات وكل الطلبات ياليت سلم واستلم

----------


## ملاآك قلبكـ،،

في وحده تبيع فستان بني من الجعيدي و مجموعة فساتين ثانيه
ابغيهم ضرووري

----------


## سمر 111

مرحبا
منو تبيع جهاز كواية الشعر
موالحجم العادي
الصغير اللي يي باللون الوردي مو الميني ترا شي جهاز ضغيرون بالحيل
هاي ما ابيه 
ابي اللي حجمه وسط بلييز تتواصل وياي ياليت بالصور

----------


## جوري@العين

مــرحبــــا يــــاحلوات...
هذي عدة طلبيات واتمنى من التاجرات يوفرونها في اقرب وقت...

1) ســـاعة رجـــاليـــة السير جـــلد ابــيض ابيها انيقة وسعرها معقول
+عطرين (غرشوب من آدم للعطور+بلو من شانيل) مع تغليف راقي وبورد جوري فرش...

2) حلويات نادرة من بلجيكا وايطاليا وبريطانيا فــــقـــط

3) حلويات الزمان اول مثل (مثلج الفيمتو) وحلاوة (توفي لك) وحلاوة (سفاري اللي قرطاستها خضرا)
اذا عيبني بطلب كمية كبيرة للعيد 

4) محاشي (ورق عنب+ ملفوف+كوسا) ابيه من العين والتوصيل يكون في نفس اليوم.

5) علب عدة الكب كيك (يكون فيها ورق الكب كيك+مواد التزيين) نفس العلب الخاصة اللي موجودة بمواقع
اجنبية واعتقد وحدة من الاخةات حطت صورة في هالموضوع

6)كفرات بلاك بيري بولد (9700) آيباد 1...ابغيهم مميزين واااايد وفيهم اكسسوارات صغيرة ورقيقة

7) كيكة ثلاث طوابق وتكون لذيذة وفرش والطبقة اللي فوقها تكون الوان واشكال مميزة ورومنسية ورقيقة
مابا شي دفش + كب كيك (اشكال فيسات البلاك بيري+ماركات+ورد احمر وفوشي)






ملاحظة: 
الدفع سلم واستلم مابا اتلعوز مع البنك
والاكل مابيه بايت او ذايب وخلو تعاملكم مثل ماتحبون الناس يعاملونكم
واللي بتغشني تراني كاش على طول بحط التقرير فالمنتدى

ماعليه تحملوني شوي لان صارت لي ولخواتي مواقف مع التاجرات الله يسامحهن
الا الاكل بايت ومرة بعد تاكيد الطلبية والاعتماد على التاجرة تكنسل فآخر لحظة دون سبب مقنع!!!

----------


## m.dxb88

#مرحبااا 
بغيت تاجره تبيع فسااتين اطفال
من سن 7 لين 12


والدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تاجرااات اكياس حق الطلبيات بالجملة بليز راسلوني 

اريد احجما صغيره ومتوسطه

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي الحبوب الاندونيسيه لتكبير لاارداف

----------


## روزه

مطلوب ملابس ماركات عالميه لبنوته عمر 5سنوات و ولد عمر سنه ونص بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييز اسرع شي

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا مخور ... اليديد الي نازل مع ليغنز ..... وياليت شيلة ... شي راقي وحلو ومرتب لو سمحتو ....

ومشكورين .... واذا ماشي طرشوا قطع ............. ومشكورين

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> بنات أبا مخور ... اليديد الي نازل مع ليغنز ..... وياليت شيلة ... شي راقي وحلو ومرتب لو سمحتو ....
> 
> ومشكورين .... واذا ماشي طرشوا قطع ............. ومشكورين


نفس الطلب لو سمحتوا ؟؟؟

----------


## موزة الغفلي

ابغي استكرات الحنا حلوه

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا جهاز يسوي شعري مموج وكيرلي وحركات^^
اباه بالضمان ويكون سعره مناسب

----------


## ريماس $

السلاات ابا اتم شرات هذا بس ابا لون ابيض ومابا ثعان يعني اي زخرفه ثااااانية بس جيه ابا طوويل الحركة مالته منوه بتوفرلي تتواصل ويايه ع الخااص ورااخ خذ منها وااايد اذا عيبني مديلاتها .......... 

وابا فونكاات اشكال والوان ..

----------


## غشاوي الليل

أببأ نفس هالدببَ 



بلييزَ بننأت خأطريهٌ فييهَ ، اللي تققدر توفرهَ ترأسلنيَ : )

----------


## الختال

السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشحالم خواتي عساكم ع القوه يارب
بغيت اتخبركم الله لاهانكم اللي عندها لقينزات الملونه وعليها نقش بليز اطرشلي ع الخاص
يزاكن الله خير

----------


## بقايا عمر

ابغي شنطه فيها فيونكه كبيره بالوسط لونها بيبي بنك على بيج جلدها ناعم
اباها بسعر اوكي اقل من مية

----------


## Mall.08

شامبو الأرز 
من تايلند

----------


## miss.floower

لو سمحتن منيه تقدر توفرلي قيتو الالماني

----------


## ام شعرغجري

ادور تاجره تبيع التلبينه الاصليه

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

الغاااليااات بغيييت وحده فيييكن تبييييييييييع بيجااايم ...قصدي بيجايم لبنات كبار..مب بنات صغاار..خخخخخخ..عن تتلخبطووون..
وبعد الي تبيع تيشيرتاااات..


والي تبيييييييييع فسااااااااتيييييييييييييييين عراااااايس حلوه وباسعار ما تزيييد عن 10 الاف..وتكوون حلوه وفخمه او وحده ادليني على وحده تبييييع..فسااتييين فخمه ونااااااايس وتخبل..


ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص..

----------


## eman987

مطلوب طقم نفاس بسعر معقول إلي عندها ياليت ترسل الصور

----------


## الـاميرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لو سمحتم انا محتاجة كريم بوهلي الاصفر الاصلي من سوريا يا تري في حد هنا ممكن يوفره لي وجزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## غرور الأمارات

السلام عليكم حبيباتي التاجرات ممكن اي وحده تعرف تبيع قطع تايقر استريج تطرش لي في الخاص لو ما عليكم امر اتريا منكم الرد وشكرا

----------


## دموع-الورد

مطلوب قمصان نوم

----------


## روحي لكـ وحدك

هلآ خوآتي التآجرآت 

ابغي منكن الفزعهـ 

أنا محتاجه أني أتعآمل مع تجآره أو أكثر من تآجره 
اتوفر لي جلآبيآت .. بدل .. إكسسوآرآت .. نعل (عزكن الله ) .. مكيآج 
يعني تآجره أتعآمل ويآها وأشتري من عندها كل نهآيه شهر أو شهرين 
ويآريت اتكون طريقة الدفع سلم واستلم ,,
وتسآعدني أنا ما أقدر أطلع كل يوم السوق أو كل أسبوع الحمدالله يمكن مره ف الشهر ع حسب أهلي ..

----------


## روحي لكـ وحدك

خواتي 
أبغي:

بديهات .. بنآطلين 

واللي تقدر تساعدني يعطيها العافية

----------


## asoola55

مرحبا خواتي بغيت اعرف
منالتاجره اللي تسوي توزيعات البراقع
والتاجره اللي تسوي بسكوت على شكل براقع
بليييييييييييييييييييز ابااااا ردكم ضروري

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم بغيت وحده من الخوات اتوفرلي صحون البلاستيك نفس اللي عند المخابز وملال الحلويات اللي لهن غطى وابغي كميه ومشكورين

----------


## ALMazrouia

مرحبا تاجرات 

ابغي اسوي طقم نفاس كامل يكون طفولي مثلا طقم ليدي بيرد او هالوكيتي او السنافر جي يعني 
ما ابغي الدانتيلات او القطن 
اللي تسوي جي اتراسلني ع الخاص 
او اللي اتعرف حد يسوي اتفيدني 

ومشكورات

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ابي منيكان بدون راس

----------


## موزه 4

> ابغي استكرات الحنا حلوه


نفس الطلب قبل العيد

----------


## فاخرة

بغيت سلسله المفتاح الماس او ذهب ضروي 

^^

----------


## أم حمـد .

انا بعد ابا مثل . .

----------


## احلى زعول

هلا حبيباتي التاجرات ابي مجموعة كريمات ايفا كولاجين والانبولات والسيروم وكريم الكولاجين لليد

----------


## فاخرة

منو تقدر توفرلي رصيد كاش يو 

500 وفوق 


انتظركم بنات

----------


## طفلهـ عاشقهـ

منظم الجنط

واستكرات تاتو كشخه

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

تاجرات الكب كيك تواصلو معاي ضرووووري

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا هدية راقية حق الوالدة
اهم شي يكون مفيد وعملي

----------


## شمس الاشواق

اريد لحاف لشخصين بحشو مخيوط علشان العيد
واريد بعد شيل العيد شغل بسيط و حلو

----------


## طموح وتفاؤل

مطلوب جهاز اللي يبعد الحشرات ويحمي لمسافات شفته بس مو عاارفه عند اي تاجره
اللي تعرف رابط التاجره ياريت ترسل ع الخاص

----------


## أم سلطان ~

ابا كرات حفظ الستيان فالغسيل

----------


## أغليـــــــك

ابا مخاوير قطع عسب افصلهن حق العيد بس اباهن حلوات ورخاص . . هب غاليات خواتي 

اباهن حقي وحق خواتي . . لي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري !

----------


## الريـم

منو تقدر توفر لي عطر 

Tom Ford Black Orchid للشعر 

وخبروني بالسعر

+ 

وابى توزيعات لمناسبه ترقيه وابا شي يديد مب حلاوه ..

----------


## bntUAE

من تقدر توفر لي اكياس هدايا .. حجم كبير وقوي 
بأي لووون 




وبعد بوكسااات الحجم الكبير شوووي 




اللي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## AL-jawaher

ابغي المشد الاندونيسي ‏
بسعر ‏
معقول

----------


## فطيمة

> مطلوب جهاز اللي يبعد الحشرات ويحمي لمسافات شفته بس مو عاارفه عند اي تاجره
> اللي تعرف رابط التاجره ياريت ترسل ع الخاص


نفس الطلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي الحصاله الذكيه باسرع وقت

----------


## سارة النعيمي

مطلوب لصقات كرست للتبيض بسعر معقول
مطلوب قطع قطن مع شيلهم ب30درهم
مطلوب نعول كشخة للبيت بسعر معقول
مطلوب كروسية حليمة بسعر معقول
مطلوب علاق الشيل بسعر 25درهم
بليز ضروري ^_^

----------


## ترفة

نداااااااااااااء عااااااااجل بطموحه بوظبي 
بليييييز اللي تعرف كيف اقدر أتواصل معاها اتراسلني عالخاص 
بليييييز أباها ظروووووووري
لانها ماترد عالخاص

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ابا 

استكرات للاب توب ماك بوك الابيض 
يعني استكر يغطي اللاب كله توسخ وايد 
الي تعرف تراسلني و شكرا ..

----------


## أسيرة حبه

تجوراات حبايبي الي تبيع ثياب مناسبة لصباح العيد اتطرشلي موضوعها تعبت وانا ادور

ابغي شي بسيط وحلو وسعره ما يتجاوز 500

----------


## asoola55

عزيزاتي
ابا كريم او زيت لشد وتكبير الصدر
اللي عندها بليز تتواصل وياي
بس ابا شي مضمون

----------


## asoola55

عزيزاتي بليييييييييييييييييز
التاجره اللي تسوي بسكويت على شكل براقع
تتواصل وياي ضروري يزاكم الله خير

----------


## معسوووووول

أبا تيشرتات السنافر لسن السنة لين الأربع سنين

----------


## eman987

مطلوب طقم نفاس بسعر معقول إلي عندها ياليت ترسل. الصور

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

ايبود يديد بسعر مناسب مع ضمان

----------


## طموح وتفاؤل

> مطلوب جهاز اللي يبعد الحشرات ويحمي لمسافات شفته بس مو عاارفه عند اي تاجره
> اللي تعرف رابط التاجره ياريت ترسل ع الخاص


نداااااااءءءء. عااااجل بلييييز

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

مرحبا الغاليات..شحالكن؟
فديتكن ابا وحده تسوي اكياس المواليد اباها طبعه الشكل الي انا بختار + اسم المولود على اكياس التوزيع
ممكن توفرن لي هالطلب لو سمحتن ويزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

وطلب ثاني الغاليات بغيت البنات الي يسون اطقم المواليد للاولاد من افرول وقماط وقحفيه والمدس والشنطه و لحاف الام من شراشف ولبس المخدات ويزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## أم غالية ^^

فستان حلو حق العيد من 9 ل 12 مع شي حق الشعر وجوتي بسعر معقول

----------


## فزة حمامة

بلاكبيري 9900 بسعر حلووووووووو

----------


## 3thbeh

بغيت بسكوووووت ... ممكن رابط التاجرة (( فراشة ملونه )) ع الخاص

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

خواتي بغيت التاجرة اللى تبيع الواح شوكولاته خام اظنها مشرفة تقريبا 

و ابغي مكينة عجن كينوود بسعر اقل عن السوق

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتروح دبي مول محل LADUREE 
بعموله تكون مناسبه .. 

بغيت كمن غرض بس ليوم الاربعا ؟

----------


## الحزن السرمدي

بغيت كعووب بس ما اتكون عالية وايد يعني كعبها يكون بسيط و دزاينات حلوه + 
قمصان رجالية ماركة + 
عطور رجالية +
دخوون بس يكون شغل بيت ^^

----------


## امة الرحمان

السلام عليكم بنات ...

تاجرات القماش بليز راسلوني على الخاص ...

شكرا

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

التاجره الي ترسم على المداخن ممكن تراسليني لو سمحتي

----------


## ام طيبة

السلام عليكم ،
لو سمحتو اريد اشتري صندوق المهر . 
شكراً

----------


## كلامي عسل

حد منكم تبيع شاور جل ريحه حلوه وراقيه رجالي

----------


## أنفاس مدفونه

مطلوب مشد اندونيسي 
في أنواع وأشكال وأسعار مختلفة 
اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## همســآت

بغيت فساتين بنوته عمر ‏9‏ و ‏10
اباه راقي وويآه شباصة شعر وشنطه
بغيت ‏2‏ منه

----------


## AL-jawaher

> ابغي المشد الاندونيسي ‏
> بسعر ‏
> معقول

----------


## الدلع بدمي

بغيت من الغزل البنات التركي ..... ما أعرف شو أسمة بالضبط بس هاي صورته ...



اباه بالفانيلا بس ...

و أبا كيكة يمامة اللي بالفانيلا ....

----------


## فسفوسة

بنات منو التاجرة اللي تبيع السحلب بالهيرشيز ابي رابطها بليز

----------


## جرح العذاب

التاجرات من عندها فساتين الزيبرا

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا فساتييييييييين ملجه رووووووووووووووووووووعة بليييييييييييز مممم بعد شو هيه صح مابا مفصخااات واااااااااااااااااااييد يعني الظهر ماباه ظاهر مرررررررررررره لا يعني شي محتشم 

وفيوونكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااات 

وسلامتكم

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي ارواج اوفيس ومناكيير اوفيس

باسعار حلوووه .. ومن نفس التاااجره

----------


## قلبي يباهم

بنااااااات بغيت فسااااااااتين جوليا دوماني بليييييييييييييييييييييز

بغيت فساتين حق مصممين وجي حق سهره بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## snow_day

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اعرف التاجرة الي تبيع اكياس شفافة؟
حق سوالف قباضات

----------


## كو كو شانيل

*اريد اطلب من موقع امازون*
*ومستعيله عالطلبيه* 

*اللي تقدر توفر الطلبيه باسرع وقت تراسلني عالخاص بليز*

----------


## @الحلا كله@

أريد مخاوير للبيت يعني خوار بسيط وطبعه 
واسعار زينه
وبغيت قطع حرير بدون خوار
وبغيت جلابيات للبيت نص كم وكم طويل

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي نظارة RAYBAN 
شرات اللي فالصورة 

بسعر معقول وسلم استلم

----------


## ام علووش

خواتي بغيت فساتين أعراس حق شهر 11 للبيع ف ألعين

----------


## snow_day

معقولة ما فيه تاجرة تبيع اكياس بالجملة  :Frown:  
لوسمحتوا محتاجتنهم ضروري

----------


## عنود الحب

اممم ابا التاجرات اللي يبيعن مكنسة السياره

واذا ناسبني السعر باخذ

^_^

----------


## 6ώеé£τ ά£3мя

ماعليكم امر بغيت اكمام التاتو

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

مرحبا الغاليات ... منو ممكن تقدر توفر لي مصحف القيام الملون ... ويزاها الله الف خير

----------


## قلبي يباهم

بغيت بوكسات عسب احط فيها توززيعاات للأعرااااااااس

بوكساااااااات للتوزيع بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ضنى الشوق

السلام عليكم..

بغيت منضم الشنط..

الي تعرف التاجره الي تبيعه ياليت تدليني عليها

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي التاجرات بغيت لصقات الاعشاب لاخراج السموم 
ابا الاصليه وبسعر معقول

----------


## كلي فـ ـخـ ـر

السلام عليكم

ما عليكن امر يالغوالي بغيت حافظ السوع اللي يجي وياه حافظ الخواتم
فيه بنت فالمنتدى تبيعه لكن ما اذكرها منو بالضبط فياريت تساعدني 
ويزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## الحـــــايره

منو تقدر توفرلي هالمصاص 
http://photos.azyya.com/store/up1/08061406054882DJ.jpg
او اي حلاوة نفس الفكرة حق توزيعات نيوبورن
ضروووري اللي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## ALMazrouia

السلام عليكن

بنات بليز ابغي قماطات للبنات اللي تكون قطعتين قبعه وقماط اللي نلف فيه الياهل مب المخيوط جاهز شرات الكيس 
ايكونون ع شكل ليدي بيرد او بطيخه من هاييل

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي بغيت منظره صغيره اشكاال ولالوان

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
بغيت وحده أتوفرلي الصحون البلاستيك 
نفس اللي عند المخابز. بحط فيهن بسكويت 
أو أي شي ثاني ينفع ينحط فيه البسكويت 
ويشل كيلو 
وشكرا

----------


## أم أريج

السلام عليكم

التاجرة الي تبيع زيت شما يا ريت تراسلني ضروري 

والسموحة

----------


## صعبة دموعي

بغيت منظمات لاغراض البيت واكسسوارات للبيت

----------


## كلامي عسل

اممممممممم

بغيت عبي حلوات ووعمليات ةمش مبالغ وااايد

تبدا من 100-250


وتنفع لوزن 74

----------


## الجــــــوري♥

:SalamAlikom:  انا ابغي طقم ولاده ونفاس للمستشفي يعني طقم كامل للام والبيبي ان شاءالله حد من التاجرا ت تقدر اتساعدني وشكرا

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ابي منيكان بدون راس

----------


## x_haifa_x

السلام عليكم


بغيت اطلب كفرات بلاك بيري ل 9900

----------


## malsoona

فساااتين اعراس لوسمحتوا بس يديدة 
وسمبببل 
شفت موضوع وحدة اتييب من برع البلاد واسعارها معقولة
ياليت اتفيدوني باسرع وقت

----------


## روريان

أريد جلابيات للعيد دانتيل وقصات حلوة وراقية واسعارها مناسبة

بشرط:
تكون الجلابيات ساترة لأني بلبسها فبيت أهل ريلي وتكون مناسبة لحامل فـــ الشهر التاسع

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

كب كيـــــــــــــــــــــــك توصيل لبوظبـــــــــــــي ربي يبارك فيكم و يكون لذيييييييذ ....  :Big Grin: 

بطلب كميــــــــــه كبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره ^_* ...

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

مطلوووب iphon 3 gs

اقل من 1000

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي 
بغيت توزيعات تخرج ،،،

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

بغيت رابطة التاجرة usa-onlin ضرووووووري

----------


## Decaldo

لووو سمحتو ادور ع تاجرات اكسسوارات مطلي ذهب بالإسماء والأحرف ، غييييير أحلام علي بليييييز ضروري وبأسرع وقت

----------


## غشاوي الليل

اللي تبيعَ دببأديبُ ، ترأسسلنيُ : )

----------


## umsultanalain

مرحبا اذا في حد عنده كب كيك للبيع في العين تتواصل معي على الخاص

----------


## Mall.08

شامبو الأرز التايلندي

----------


## ريماس $

الرمادي حتي لو كن اسود بس كوبي بست بس لون مختلف عااادي خواتي ابا شرات ذي الجواتي الثنينه اباهم قياس 40 

وفيونكااااااااااااااااااات بلييييييييييييييييييز محد رد عليه

----------


## روريان

أريد جلابيات للعيد دانتيل وقصات حلوة وراقية واسعارها مناسبة

بشرط:
تكون الجلابيات ساترة لأني بلبسها فبيت أهل ريلي وتكون مناسبة لحامل فـــ الشهر التاسع

----------


## قلبي يباهم

ابا فستااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اان بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز تصميم جوليا دومااااااااني حقي انا

----------


## قملة صغيرونه

اريد بيجامات للبيت

----------


## روريان

أريد جلابيات للعيد دانتيل وقصات حلوة وراقية واسعارها مناسبة

بشرط:
تكون الجلابيات ساترة لأني بلبسها فبيت أهل ريلي وتكون مناسبة لحامل فـــ الشهر التاسع


بنات إلي ما أرد عليها يعني ما لقيت إلي يناسبني عندها

في الإنتظار

----------


## فوفووو

السلام عليكم 
بغيت التلبينه النبويه اذا في تاجره اتوفرلي 
التلبينه وجزاكم الله خير

----------

